# Boston reaction to Yankees signing Mark Teixeira is swift and fierce



## min0 lee (Dec 24, 2008)

Boston reaction to Yankees signing Mark Teixeira is swift and fierce

BY JESSE SPECTOR	
DAILY NEWS SPORTS WRITER

Wednesday, December 24th 2008, 2:03 PM

It won't be a very merry Christmas for Red Sox Nation, which a week a go seemed to be on the verge of celebrating Mark Teixeira's arrival in Boston, but now must deal with the slugging first baseman in pinstripes for the next eight years.

The reaction up north was swift and fierce, starting with Tony Massarotti of the Boston Globe, who summed it up as "a kick in the pants."

"Whether or not you wanted to see Teixeira in a Red Sox uniform next year, you're missing the point. The Red Sox wanted him and they wanted him badly," Massarotti wrote. He took issue with the stance of Red Sox ownership losing its high-stakes poker game with Scott Boras over "$1 million-$2 million a year, roughly 1 percent of their 2008 payroll."

"It simply makes no sense to stop bidding based on principle," he wrote, "particularly after dropping $51.11 million for the rights to Daisuke Matsuzaka and another $70 million for J.D. Drew."

Massarotti's Globe colleague, Nick Cafardo, wrote that "(the Angels and Nationals) were losers in this one, but not more so than the Sox, who got the old double whammy - losing the player they wanted to the Yankees." Cafardo talked to a general manager who "suggested ... that Derek Lowe has now become a key player," so maybe the Red Sox will take out their Teixeira frustrations on New York's other team - though the Globe reported on its "Extra Bases" blog Wednesday morning that Lowe is closing in on a deal with the Mets.

The Globe-produced fan site Boston Dirt Dogs took its usual stance - after fawning over Teixeira a week ago, their "Yankee Flipper" story featured several snappy one-liners, including "Bronx Bumblers Overpay for Overrated First Baseman, DH-Type." This from a site that a week ago asked, "Is There a Portuguese Prince on the Horizon in Boston?" and reminded the loyal legions "It's Pronounced Tei-SHAIR-ah ... But Boston Will End Up Calling Him Tex." They'll probably be calling him something else now.

Sean McAdam of the Boston Herald cautioned that the Red Sox must deal not only with the Yankees but also those American League champions from Tampa Bay. For any post-deal spinmeisters, he added, "Losing out on Teixeira leaves the Red Sox without an upgrade in the middle of their batting order. The Sox had projected Teixeira as the kind of run-producer who could replace Manny Ramirez in the lineup, without replicating Ramirez's penchant for off-field drama and distraction."

Last but not least, Curt Schilling was very reasonable writing on his blog, urging Boston fans to "Please stop with the greedy bum statements too, all of you screaming that would be saying nothing if the Sox had ante'd up. I'm surprised but I don't think nearly as much as most others. Why? Because not once, never, did you hear ANYTHING from Mark in this entire charade. This is how Scott Boras works, and his clients love him for it. Mark never said he wanted Boston, sources 'close to negotiations' did. That and a handful of nickels will get you a quarter."

Schilling also offered a succinct analysis of the Yankees' end of the move, writing, "I think the Steinbrenners, coming off a miserable last season in Yankee Stadium, are dead set on opening the new stadium with a World Series and they don't care how much it costs. Good for them. You can bitch all you want about the Yankees and greed but they spend money in a sincere effort to win it all, every year. What fan wouldn't want their teams to do that."


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 25, 2008)

The Red Sox didn't put all their eggs in the Teixeira basket.

Wait and let the offseason unfold before crowning the Yankees as Champions.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 25, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> The Red Sox didn't put all their eggs in the Teixeira basket.
> 
> Wait and let the offseason unfold before crowning the Yankees as Champions.



I know better than that.

 All of their eggs in a basket?? Your kidding me right, you do know they are loaded with money.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 25, 2008)

*Not the First Time Teixeira Turned Down Boston*

Not the First Time Teixeira Turned Down Boston - Bats Blog - NYTimes.com

As Ben Shpigel reported in todayâ??????s Times, Mark Teixeira, the Yankeesâ?????? talented new first baseman, is a polite, humble and private individual. He works hard at his game and has the numbers to show for it, but he is not likely to open up about his life as a ball player.

So it may be difficult to find out if Teixeiraâ??????s past interactions with the Boston Red Sox had anything to do with him not choosing to sign a deal with the team. But based on what he has said over the years, we do know that Teixeira, then a highly touted prospect, *was not happy with Bostonâ??????s approach *as he embarked on his professional baseball career in 1998.

After high school, Teixeira was offered a $1.5 million bonus from the Red Sox as they considered targeting him in the first round of draft. Teixeira passed and what followed left a bitter taste in the first basemanâ??????s mouth.

From Shpigelâ??????s article in todayâ??????s Times: â?????I have a very cynical approach towards the draft,â??? Teixeira told Baseball America in 2006. â?????I was na??¯ve. It was my first realization to the business in baseball. *The Red Sox told everybody that I wouldnâ??????t sign*, and when it got to a late enough round, they said, â?????Letâ??????s take a flier on him.â?????? So they spoiled me for everyone else.â???

After being drafted by the Red Sox in the ninth round, Teixeira chose to attend Georgia Tech and went on to be drafted by the Texas Rangers as the fifth overall pick in the 2001 draft.

As the Red Sox courted Teixeira during this yearâ??????s winter meetings, the Timesâ??????s Alan Schwarz wrote an entry on this blog that took a more detailed look at Teixeiraâ??????s early experience with the Red Sox.

â?????Itâ??????s unfair and illegal to go to a kid and say, â?????We havenâ??????t drafted you yet, we may or may not draft you, but if you donâ??????t take 1.5 weâ??????re not going to draft you,â?????? Teixeira told Schwarz several years ago. â?????What would you say? Thereâ??????s 29 other teams out there â?????? why would I ever cap myself before the draft even happens?â???

Teixeira is likely to be asked about all of this when he meets the New York media in the coming weeks. Whether or not he talks about it is another story


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 25, 2008)

- MASNsports.com


> Anyway, just one more note on Mark Teixeira: I've heard from a reliable source that the first baseman *turned down about $5 million more from the Nationals to sign with the Yankees*. And the Nats would have gone higher, but were never given the chance. Teixeira jumped at Brian Cashman's first offer.


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 25, 2008)

Big deal, they're loaded with money. They may be the best team on paper, but paper doesnt win championships. The red sox and other teams have proved that for the past 7 years.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 25, 2008)

True, but a small market team can say the same about Boston.
It's not like they didn't try.

It's just a game.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 26, 2008)

They're absolutely loaded with talent! Let's just hope for the rest of the league, they don't put it all together and play like a finely tuned Italian sports car...


----------



## largepkg (Dec 26, 2008)

Barring injuries by CC and Burnett I just don't see how this team can lose.

Last year they were missing starting pitching and now that hole is closed. They just added a great hitter to an already ridiculous line up. 

While I agree paper doesn't mean much they look stupid good on it right now.

I see 105 wins and a coast through to the series.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 26, 2008)

^ their line-up was below average last year.

People see all these overpriced, popular names and think that they've already won the World Series.

Well first of all, the Yankees offense is solid, but not great.  Defensively speaking, we're talking about the worst defensive unit ever assembled if infact Damon or Swisher is in center (no Cameron), Jeter at short and Posada at catcher.

AJ Burnett has made over 30 starts in a season twice, both during contract years.  He'll almost certainly see time on the DL and I think there's a good chance they locked themselves into another Carl Pavano esque contract with this signing.

Depending on how the rest of this offseason plays out, there's a good chance when the prediction thread comes around I'll be picking the Yankees as the third place team.

Sadly, the Orioles may be the best 100 loss team in the history of Major League Baseball.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 26, 2008)

> their line-up was below average last year.
> 
> People see all these overpriced, popular names and think that they've already won the World Series.


 Yeah, we see this year in year out here...I remember when they had WInfield, Mattingly....and we still didn't win anything. It was when we started to use our homegrown talent mixed in with the veterans that they started to win.


> Well first of all, the Yankees offense is solid, but not great.  Defensively speaking, we're talking about the worst defensive unit ever assembled if infact Damon or Swisher is in center (no Cameron), Jeter at short and Posada at catcher.



True, Hideki is worse than I thought out there, Damon still throws like a girl, Posada's was never really a Pitchers catcher and he's old...




> AJ Burnett .............Carl Pavano esque contract with this signing.


 

Knowing his history and how often a Yankee free agent goes bad I am sure he will be on the DL sometime next year.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 26, 2008)

To me this really isn't about if they will win, there are no gaurentees (sic) in sports, who would have thought Detroit would do so bad and Boston not win it....I mean sheesh the Rays won it...who would have guessed this, definitely not their fake fans.

This was a good long term signing, the guy can hit, field and he's a good guy plus he's pretty young.

It also was a moral victory for the Yanks, last year Boston beat them in December which the Yanks usually do hopefully this translates to a few October wins.


Let's face it, if the Yankees fall flat on their face the whole anti-Yankee crowd would love it. I sort like this Evil Empire tag.

By the way this move sort screwed up Posada, he was supposed to ease his way into first base.


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 26, 2008)

I dont see how all their over-priced egos playing well together


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 27, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> I dont see how all their over-priced egos playing well together



SoxFan34 where have you been for the years of 1973â??????2008?
It's their MO.


Are you just bitter that he didn't want to sign with them in the first place?


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 27, 2008)

Am I bitter? No, not in any way shape or form. All those high priced egos. As long as A-ROD is there, the yanks wont win anything


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 27, 2008)

yanks arent a baseball team. they're more along the lines of a business. However, this is coming from a bitter Met fan.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 27, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> Am I bitter? No, not in any way shape or form. All those high priced egos. As long as A-ROD is there, the yanks wont win anything



Good, I like to hear people speak when their not bitter. 

You do know A-Rod wanted to play for Boston instead of the Yankees.
Hopefully Tex can take some of the pressure off him and help him relax and hit...

Don't you have a first baseman in Youk already? The Yanks really didn't have one, at least not as good as him.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 27, 2008)

deathbypoops said:


> yanks arent a baseball team. they're more along the lines of a business. However, this is coming from a bitter Met fan.



Hmm...they also spend a lot of money.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 27, 2008)

New York Yankees	$ 209,081,577                                         
    New York Mets	$ 137,793,376                                         
    Detroit Tigers	$ 137,685,196                                         
    Boston Red Sox	$ 133,390,035                                         
    Chicago White Sox	$ 121,189,332                                         
    Los Angeles Angels	$ 119,216,333                                         
    Los Angeles Dodgers	$ 118,588,536                                         
    Chicago Cubs	$ 118,345,833                                         
    Seattle Mariners	$ 117,666,482                                         
    Atlanta Braves	$ 102,365,683


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes, i know he wanted to play for the red sox!!! Im glad he signed with the yanks. Ive never liked him. Because they almost got him, nomar acted like a little bit*h and we got rid of him (now we have a rotating SS), but whatever. Im sure in the yanks had a decent 1st baseman, they would of went after him anyways, isnt swisher a 1st baseman?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 27, 2008)

> Teixeira didn’t sign with the Red Sox, a baseball official said, because he and his wife, especially his wife, didn’t want to live in Boston. If necessary, they were going to choose the big bad city of New York, and they did.



“He just didn’t want to go to Boston,” the official said. “He didn’t want to be a Red Sox so Boras called the Yankees and said he really wants to be a Yankee."

I can just hear the Boos now for Tex, I wonder if they will be louder than the Arod boos.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 27, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> Yes, i know he wanted to play for the red sox!!! Im glad he signed with the yanks. Ive never liked him. Because they almost got him, nomar acted like a little bit*h and we got rid of him (now we have a rotating SS), but whatever. Im sure in the yanks had a decent 1st baseman, they would of went after him anyways, isnt swisher a 1st baseman?



Yes Swisher is, but if your the GM of the Yankees and you had a chance to get Tex what would you do?

Swisher​





Tex​


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 27, 2008)

I hope Manny goes to the yanks. I want to see him get booed..he's a dog. He will rip through that locker room and make Joe go crazy.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 27, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> I hope Manny goes to the yanks. I want to see him get booed..he's a dog. He will rip through that locker room and make Joe go crazy.


 
I don't think that's going to happen, they don't need him and don't want him....not many people do and that has him depressed, so much that he wants to retire.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 27, 2008)

soxfan34,

you are an idiot.


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 27, 2008)

I am, why is that?


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 28, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> New York Yankees	$ 209,081,577
> New York Mets	$ 137,793,376
> Detroit Tigers	$ 137,685,196
> Boston Red Sox	$ 133,390,035
> ...





wow. hey. let me pay 137+ mil for the Mets to choke while Joe Schmoe is making $10 an hour working hard trying to make ends meet...makes me sick.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 29, 2008)

Generally speaking, Sox fans are disappointed not to get Teixeira, but certainly not angry or upset about it.  Most of us realize he is not worth $22 million a season.  

The Sox can still win this division.  The Yankees HAVE to win the World Series every year now or it will be seen as a huge disappointment.


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 29, 2008)

Of course they can win the division, even with all the yanks high priced stars


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 29, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> Of course they can win the division, even with all the yanks high priced stars



That's not a given.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 29, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> Am I bitter? No, not in any way shape or form. All those high priced egos. As long as A-ROD is there, the yanks wont win anything


 
Pretty much everything you've said in this thread is not only stupid but wrong too.

The best offensive player in the history of the game is on the team, so they won't win anything?  That's retarded.


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 29, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Pretty much everything you've said in this thread is not only stupid but wrong too.
> 
> The best offensive player in the history of the game is on the team, so they won't win anything?  That's retarded.



Yeah you know everything dont you? A 150lb, 21 yr old punk that doesnt know $hit about $hit. How long has A-rod been on the team? Since 2004 right? Have they won anything, that would be no! He played in seattle, and then when they trade him seattle has 105 wins. He goes to the Rangers and wins nothing. Look who is calling the kettle black here. How long you been watching baseball little man? Obviously not long enough.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 29, 2008)

Again, you're an idiot.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 29, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> Yeah you know everything dont you? A 150lb, 21 yr old punk that doesnt know $hit about $hit. How long has A-rod been on the team? Since 2004 right? Have they won anything, that would be no! He played in seattle, and then when they trade him seattle has 105 wins. He goes to the Rangers and wins nothing. Look who is calling the kettle black here. How long you been watching baseball little man? Obviously not long enough.



Hey, hey....hold on with the insults dude, it's just a game.

You can't blame him for Seattle, them winning 105 games was a fluke, the Rangers had a good team but their were better teams ahead of them.

He never lost a game pitching a blow out.
He never blew a lead as a relief pitcher.
He can't play the whole infield.
He only gets to bat 4 times during a game.


It's a team game and it doesn't make sense to blame him, he's not my favorite player but if I bet anyone would want him on his team.


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep, this coming from a mommas boy that thinks he has muscles. Has a big mouth and obviously knows nothing about sports or the red sox. Where are you from? You pretend to be a celtics or a sox fan. You are just young, dumb, and full of cum!!!! Obviously you know im right about about a-rod, but you know you're wrong, so you come up with some quirky comment "that im dumb".


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 29, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> Yep, this coming from a mommas boy that thinks he has muscles. Has a big mouth and obviously k*nows nothing about sports or the red sox.* Where are you from? You pretend to be a celtics or a sox fan. You are just young, dumb, and full of cum!!!! Obviously you know im right about about a-rod, but you know you're wrong, so you come up with some quirky comment "that im dumb".



This kid knows his sports, your just blinded by your Yankee hatred.

He set me straight on A-rod in past threads, I still disagree with him on A-rod but he showed me numbers proving he's not a choke artist.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 29, 2008)

For a third time, you're a fucking retard.

How are you "right" about A-Rod?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 29, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> This kid knows his sports, your just blinded by your Yankee hatred.
> 
> He set me straight on A-rod in past threads, I still disagree with him on A-rod but he showed me numbers proving he's not a choke artist.


 


I'll take that.

I really disagree with the whole A-Rod bullshit, especially when Jeter is declining into a very mediocre ball player and not getting called out for it.


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 29, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> For a third time, you're a fucking retard.
> 
> How are you "right" about A-Rod?



If you have the balls say it to my face. 150lb fag with a big mouth that thinks he's a tough guy.

Do you think im the only one that doesnt like a-rod? Yeah great he puts up big numbers in the REGULAR season. What has he done in the post season? How about  147 AB  7HR..17RBI and a 279 AVG

Yankee fans boo him for god sake


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 29, 2008)

I would say that to your face and more.  

If you're any older than twelve, you should be embarrassed.  

You continiously prove your stupidity over and over again:

"Yankee fans boo him for god sake"

^ Who haven't Yankee fans booed?

A-Rod is an incredible player.  I hate him just as much as the next guy but saying this absurd irrellevant shit makes you look foolish.  Acknowledge him as one of the best players in the game, if not the best, because until then you're opinion means nothing to me.

You probably still wear those "Yankee sucks t-shirts" and cheers that "Yankees suck" chant loudly at games even though they've been consistently one of the best teams in baseball over the last two decades?

Drop the tough guy act, bro.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 29, 2008)

> If you have the balls say it to my face. 150lb fag with a big mouth that thinks he's a tough guy.


Relax dude, what you just said is pretty stupid.


Settle this without name calling and just use your sports knowledge instead.
My money is on SoxMuscle.

You do know a BA of .279 is not bad, not great but not bad.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 29, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> If you have the balls say it to my face. 150lb fag with a big mouth that thinks he's a tough guy.


 
I overlooked this at first.

This is one long drawn out insult.


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 29, 2008)

"I would say that to your face and more. " I would love to see it 


I guess we can agree to disagree. To pay someone $25 million a year to hit 4 HR's and 9 RBI's in the playoffs.

The yankees have brought in:
Mussina
Jose Contreras
Pavano
Clemens (in 2007)
Kei Igawa (was supposed to be better than dice K)
A-rod
K. Brown
Abreau
Damon
R. Johnson
Sheffield
Giambi

All great hitters and pitchers. Some High priced FA, how many world series have they brought them?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 29, 2008)

What does that have to do with the price of tea in China?

It's hard to win the World Series. It takes an exceptional general manager, not just money and right now the Yankees don't have both.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey faggot, how old are you?


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 29, 2008)

If you have the sack to say that my face, go right ahead. Your 150lb loser. You have a big mouth, you say you dont But"i have never wanted to be the toughest guy on the block, i have always wanted to find him and beat his ass" Then come over and beat my ass tough guy. You have the sack, do it. Any person that would post the "size" of his penis on a website that is generally looked at by guys is a homo. Not that theres anything wrong with that. Obviously you have amancrush on A-rod, and thats fine. Im trying to prove something and you call me a faggot. By all means come to my gym and say it to my face. So if you want to waste my time by having a pissing contest online, then your wasting my time, and you're all talk.


----------



## largepkg (Dec 29, 2008)

Good grief, someone has their panties in a bunch.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 29, 2008)

I think Iain would agree with me that the homosexuality in this thread is reaching Queer Eye status.


----------



## largepkg (Dec 29, 2008)

BTW, A-rod is and will go down as one of the best players in history. How anyone could think otherwise is beyond me. 

He still has another 4-5 good years left and I'll be shocked if he doesn't add multiple titles to his resume in that time frame.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 29, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> "I would say that to your face and more. " I would love to see it
> 
> 
> I guess we can agree to disagree. To pay someone $25 million a year to hit 4 HR's and 9 RBI's in the playoffs.
> ...


Umm...No offense to Soxmuscle but Boston also has a high payroll yet the Rays won it.

We all know money doesn't win a championship, look at how badly Detroit did last year....they had an awesome lineup.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 29, 2008)

The name calling should stop, really. 
Just have a clean discussion about the Sport.


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes I know boston has a high salary, not 209 million. I know the rays won the east. I watch baseball. 
I know what detroit did last year, they loaded up on pitching, good hitting and they went nowhere.

I dont care if a-rod is an awesome hitter. So was Yaz, and williams. How are players measured? By how many rings they get.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 29, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> If you have the sack to say that my face, go right ahead. Your 150lb loser. You have a big mouth, you say you dont But"i have never wanted to be the toughest guy on the block, i have always wanted to find him and beat his ass" Then come over and beat my ass tough guy. You have the sack, do it. Any person that would post the "size" of his penis on a website that is generally looked at by guys is a homo. Not that theres anything wrong with that. Obviously you have amancrush on A-rod, and thats fine. Im trying to prove something and you call me a faggot. By all means come to my gym and say it to my face. So if you want to waste my time by having a pissing contest online, then your wasting my time, and you're all talk.


 
Haha


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 29, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> Yes I know boston has a high salary, not 209 million. I know the rays won the east. I watch baseball.
> I know what detroit did last year, they loaded up on pitching, good hitting and they went nowhere.
> 
> I dont care if a-rod is an awesome hitter. So was Yaz, and williams. How are players measured? By how many rings they get.



So your saying Ted Williams was a failure? 
In his only world series appearance he batted a mere .200.

A-rod may have fared better, let me check on A-rod and Yaz's stats.


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 29, 2008)

Age: 20 | Height: 5'7" | Weight: 150 lbs | Penis: 12 inches

Im not saying he was a failure, he was the BEST hitter that ever lived, but talk to a yankee fan and they say "how many rings did he win"


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 29, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> > Age: 20 | Height: 5'7" | Weight: 150 lbs | Penis: 12 inches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2008)

Basically, your entire argument is that A-Rod must suck because Yankee fans boo him... as if that has anything to do with objectively determining how good or bad Rodriguez is on the field.

For a fourth time, you are a retard.  Please, do us a favor and kill yourself.  You make Boston fans look like idiots.

The penis thing in my signature is clearly a joke.  If you had a brain or any sense of humor, you'd know that, instead you're getting all worked up over nothing and making yourself look like a complete douchebag in the process.

Before you hang yourself from your ceiling, how old are you?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> I think Iain would agree with me that the homosexuality in this thread is reaching Queer Eye status.


 





YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> The penis thing in my signature is clearly a joke.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>


 
I'm 14 inches, duh...


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Basically, your entire argument is that A-Rod must suck because Yankee fans boo him... as if that has anything to do with objectively determining how good or bad Rodriguez is on the field.
> 
> For a fourth time, you are a retard.  Please, do us a favor and kill yourself.  You make Boston fans look like idiots.
> 
> ...



No retard, look whose calling the kettle black! If you could read, my entire argument has nothing to do with A-rod sucking and the fans booing him. My argument was based on bostons reaction to the yanks signing teixeira, and said it was no big deal because the yankees have had a good hitting lineup and good pitching and that it was no big deal because the red sox and other teams have prooven to the yankees that you dont need to spend 200 million dollars to win a championship. Saying I hope the yankees sign manny too because they will be signing another high priced FA that will rip through their clubhouse. But since you have your head up your azz you cant pick out the main topic because your a stupid little kid that probably failed High School and now lives in their moms basement taking pictures of themselves trying to act like a tough guy.Whether the penis thing in your signature is a joke or not, im sure guys dont care how small your brain is or how small/big your penis is, since this forum is mostly guys, im sure they dont care. Like i said before if this is going to be a pissing contest of insults back and forth dont waste my time unless you want to say it to my face like real men, if not then go hang out with your little boys and talk about your penis size and how you'll always be a 150lb skinny fag.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm 14 inches, duh...


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2008)

They keep getting better and better.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey retard, answer the question I've been asking you for the last two days.

How old are you?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> big your penis is, since this forum is mostly guys, this is going to be a pissing contest of insults back and forth dont waste my time unless you want to say it to my face like real men, if not then go hang out with your little boys and talk about your penis size and how you'll always be a 150lb skinny fag.



I understood this as ..you want to meet the boy with the huge penis face to face?

I speed read at times so you have to forgive me.


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Hey retard, answer the question I've been asking you for the last two days.
> 
> How old are you?



Does it matter? Old enough that i'll whip your azz all over the pavement


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I understood this as ..you want to meet the boy with the huge penis face to face?
> 
> I speed read at times so you have to forgive me.


 


So you're saying he wants to meet up with me so I can stick my penis in his mouth?

I could really go for a nice blow job right now.. Soxfan34, you down?


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 30, 2008)

Wasn't this thread started to pay homage to Tex?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> Does it matter? Old enough that i'll whip your azz all over the pavement


 
The Almighty says don't change the subject; just answer the fucking question.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2008)

IronAddict said:


> Wasn't this thread started to pay homage to Tex?


 
I think Min0 was hoping the Red Sox would do something stupid to counter the Yankees signing, something the Red Sox simply will not do.  

That's what makes the Yankees the Yankees and the Red Sox the Red Sox in 2008 or 9.


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> So you're saying he wants to meet up with me so I can stick my penis in his mouth?
> 
> I could really go for a nice blow job right now.. Soxfan34, you down?



How about your girlfriend gives me a blowjob and I punch you around like the little bitch you really are.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> How about your girlfriend gives me a blowjob and I punch you around like the little bitch you really are.


 
1.  My girlfriend doesn't like pubeless peckers
2.  I'm pretty certain in a one-on-one match, I could kill you, just like the rest of the middle school children I see roaming the playing fields down the block.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 30, 2008)

This is exactly what the Yankees wanted to have happen:  Destroy Red Sox Nation from the inside out.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2008)

IronAddict said:


> Wasn't this thread started to pay homage to Tex?



It's a Boston/ Yankee thing...the two together causes mayhem.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> This is exactly what the Yankees wanted to have happen:  Destroy Red Sox Nation from the inside out.



Damn you!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 30, 2008)

Jesus, that looks like my cat.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> This is exactly what the Yankees wanted to have happen: Destroy Red Sox Nation from the inside out.


 
It didn't take Mark Teixeira signing with the Yankees for me to dislike boneheaded Red Sox fans.

Nobody compares to ignorant Yankee fans, but stupid Red Sox fans are a close second.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I think Min0 was hoping the Red Sox would do something stupid to counter the Yankees signing, something the Red Sox simply will not do.
> 
> That's what makes the Yankees the Yankees and the Red Sox the Red Sox in 2008 or 9.



Not at all, I was really worried they would sign Tex, right now Big Papi could use a big bat to protect him in the lineup, the Manny and Papi combo was deadly.
I'm sure Papi would have benefited having Tex in front and Bay or Youk behind him.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 30, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Not at all, I was really worried they would sign Tex, right now Big Papi could use a big bat to protect him in the lineup, the Manny and Papi combo was deadly.
> I'm sure Papi would have benefited having Tex in front and Bay or Youk behind him.



I get annoyed when people say Papi needs protection (not annoyed with you, Min0, but whining Sox fans).  They have Pedroia, Youkilis, Bay, and Drew batting around him.  If that isn't protection enough, then Papi just ain't that good anymore.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 30, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> It's a Boston/ Yankee thing...the two together causes mayhem.



Mission Accomplished!


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> 1.  My girlfriend doesn't like pubeless peckers
> 2.  I'm pretty certain in a one-on-one match, I could kill you, just like the rest of the middle school children I see roaming the playing fields down the block.



Well when you grow a set of nads id like to see it. Where do you live, in Mass? Maybe we can meet halfway if your man enough, but if not I understand you being 5-7 and 150lbs. Your girlfriend might like someone with a little more experience, you being 20 or 21.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Jesus, that looks like my cat.



Your cat is also a closet Yankee fan.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> Well when you grow a set of nads id like to see it. Where do you live, in Mass? Maybe we can meet halfway if your man enough, but if not I understand you being 5-7 and 150lbs. Your girlfriend might like someone with a little more experience, you being 20 or 21.


 
You still can't answer the most simple of questions.  how fucking old are you?

Nothing in this world would benefit you more than a nice soxmuscle ass whooping to get your head out of your ass.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> I get annoyed when people say Papi needs protection (not annoyed with you, Min0, but whining Sox fans).  They have Pedroia, Youkilis, Bay, and Drew batting around him.  If that isn't protection enough, then Papi just ain't that good anymore.



True, I guess management also saw the same thing when they traded Manny.
That Bosox lineup sure is good.


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> You still can't answer the most simple of questions.  how fucking old are you?
> 
> Nothing in this world would benefit you more than a nice soxmuscle ass whooping to get your head out of your ass.



Does it matter how old i am? Like i said old enough to give you a bitch slap, and how's this old enough to drive. Your a little choad, do you think you could handle a heavyweight?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2008)

*



			choad
		
Click to expand...

*I learned a new word today.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> I get annoyed when people say Papi needs protection (not annoyed with you, Min0, but whining Sox fans). They have Pedroia, Youkilis, Bay, and Drew batting around him. If that isn't protection enough, then Papi just ain't that good anymore.


 
^ What he said.

Ortiz struggled last year because he was hurt.  If he can't produce without the all-star line up the Red Sox have hitting behind him, he's simply not good enough anymore to be the Red Sox number three hitter.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 30, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Your cat is also a closet Yankee fan.



Which is why I kick her twice a day.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> Does it matter how old i am? Like i said old enough to give you a bitch slap, and how's this old enough to drive. Your a little choad, do you think you could handle a heavyweight?


 
Just tell me how fucking old you are, playboy.


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 30, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> True, I guess management also saw the same thing when they traded Manny.
> That Bosox lineup sure is good.



Even though the sox dont have manny, it is a good line up...its not all star like the yankees but ellsbury has the potential to be a good hitter, and when he's on base, its like getting a double or a triple, pedroia is awesome, youk is mvp material, i cant wait to see what bay can do in a full season, drew pisses me off because he can play so good sometimes, and other times looks like he doesnt care. Hopefully papi will have a good year, hope his wrist is better and his knees. We need a good hitting catcher too.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Which is why I kick her twice a day.


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Just tell me how fucking old you are, playboy.



20 something


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL..."playboy."


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> Does it matter how old i am? Like i said old enough to give you a bitch slap, and how's this old enough to drive. Your a little choad, do you think you could handle a *heavyweight*?


 






I watched a special on this heavyweight last night.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> 20 something


 
20 something?  What does that even mean, you stupid bastid.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> Even though the sox dont have manny, it is a good line up...its not all star like the yankees but ellsbury has the potential to be a good hitter, and when he's on base, its like getting a double or a triple, pedroia is awesome, youk is mvp material, i cant wait to see what bay can do in a full season, drew pisses me off because he can play so good sometimes, and other times looks like he doesnt care. Hopefully papi will have a good year, hope his wrist is better and his knees. We need a good hitting catcher too.



With all of those hitters the Bosox have they can get by without a good hitting catcher.

I imagine Varitek can still catch and throw? I always thought of him as a good leader...hence why he's the captain.

Plus how can you forget this moment?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2008)

> bastid




oooo...is that Bostonian?


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I watched a special on this heavyweight last night.



Doesnt your mother get mad at you when you post her picture on the internet? Id hate to see what your dad looks like






 Are you the one in green you little choad


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> Even though the sox dont have manny, it is a good line up...its not all star like the yankees but ellsbury has the potential to be a good hitter, and when he's on base, its like getting a double or a triple, pedroia is awesome, youk is mvp material, i cant wait to see what bay can do in a full season, drew pisses me off because he can play so good sometimes, and other times looks like he doesnt care. Hopefully papi will have a good year, hope his wrist is better and his knees. We need a good hitting catcher too.


 
Nothing makes me happier in an argument with a retarded Sox fan than when he's a J.D. Drew hater.

How does he not care or look like he doens't care?  Explain.


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> 20 something?  What does that even mean, you stupid bastid.



It means im between 20-29, do you want a book that explains it? You stupid bastid


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Nothing makes me happier in an argument with a retarded Sox fan than when he's a J.D. Drew hater.
> 
> How does he not care or look like he doens't care?  Explain.



Obviously you dont watch baseball then. Not only do i see it but listen to sports talk radio, WEEI for example they say it. Watch ESPN, they say it. Man you are fuckin' dumb!!!!!!!


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 30, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> With all of those hitters the Bosox have they can get by without a good hitting catcher.
> 
> I imagine Varitek can still catch and throw? I always thought of him as a good leader...hence why he's the captain.
> 
> Plus how can you forget this moment?



Yes, great moment in sox history.....Pretty soon their will be a picture like that if sox"muscle" haha doesnt shut his pie-hole


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2008)

Varitek most likely won't be back, Min0.

At this point in his career, he essentially turns the Red Sox into a National League team.  In some cases, he's worse at the plate (i.e: C.C. Sabathia) than having the pitcher bat.

Varitek had an opportunity to make $10 million dollars through arbitration next year.  By declining the Red Sox offer of arbitration, he essentially screwed himself.  No team is willing to give up a first round pick to sign the corpse that is, Jason Varitek.  No team, at least thus far through the free agency process.

I think many fans would love having him back at the right price, but he simply won't accept the right price and has Scott Boras as his agent to prove it.

1st round pick, Josh Bard > Jason Varitek back at $10+ million per season for the next 2/3 years


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 30, 2008)

JD Drew was going through all sorts of personal shit in 2007 and was clearly distracted and visibly frustrated.  He was a stud in 2008, when he was healthy.  I don't get where the "he doesn't seem to care" stuff comes from, either.  He doesn't stomp his feet and slam equipment like a Youkilis, but he plays hard and hasn't once given any Sox fans a reason to think he doesn't care.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2008)

They should really ban Scott Boras.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> It means im between 20-29, do you want a book that explains it? You stupid bastid


 
No, I just want you to tell me how old you are.

It's mind boggling to me how a simple question can't produce a simple response.  I don't want to know the ballpark of your age, I already did that myself yesterday and came up with 10-20.  Now I want to know your exact age.

Thanks in advance for finally answering the question.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> Obviously you dont watch baseball then. Not only do i see it but listen to sports talk radio, WEEI for example they say it. Watch ESPN, they say it. Man you are fuckin' dumb!!!!!!!


 
Hahahahahahahahahaha....

What the fuck does whats said on WEEI or ESPN have anything to do with this conversation?

I don't give two shits about what is said on ESPN or WEEI.

Tell me why J.D. Drew isn't a good player and tell me why "he looks like he doesn't try."  Not ESPN, not WEEI.. I don't care what they have to say.  I want to hear the life changing insight of one, soxfan34.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> JD Drew was going through all sorts of personal shit in 2007 and was clearly distracted and visibly frustrated. He was a stud in 2008, when he was healthy. I don't get where the "he doesn't seem to care" stuff comes from, either. He doesn't stomp his feet and slam equipment like a Youkilis, but he plays hard and hasn't once given any Sox fans a reason to think he doesn't care.


 
I had this argument the other day with somebody.

Drew had a .927 OPS in 368 at bats last season.

Only 12 players in the Majors last year had a higher OPS. In order Albert Pujols, Chipper Jones, Manny Ramirez, Milton Bradley, Lance Berkman, Ryan Ludwick, Alex Rodriguez, Carlos Quentin, Mark Teixeira, Kevin Youkilis, Matt Holliday, and Hanley Ramirez were the only players who had a better season than him.

100 more at-bats, at-bats he would have seen had he not been hurt, and JD Drew might be the MVP of last season, not Dustin Pedroia.

So, soxfan34....

If you want to argue whether or not he's injury prone, your argument might have merit, but saying he lacks hussle or doesn't try it times, just proves what you have ultimately proven all along: that you are as dumb as rocks and don't know your ass from your elbow when it comes to sports.

Like I said, go kill yourself.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> They should really ban Scott Boras.


 
Teams should really not hire stupid general managers who constantly fall for his shit.

I'm glad the Red Sox held firm and didn't give in to Scott Boras' bluffs. Lets be honest, Scott Boras told the Yankees how much the Red Sox offered and were allowed to beat that offer, something the Yankees will do 100% of the time.

If it were any other team who was in the lead for Teixeira's services, Teixeira would not be a Yankee right now.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Teams should really not hire stupid general managers who constantly fall for his shit.
> 
> I'm glad the Red Sox held firm and didn't give in to Scott Boras' bluffs. Lets be honest, Scott Boras told the Yankees how much the Red Sox offered and were allowed to beat that offer, something the Yankees will do 100% of the time.
> 
> If it were any other team who was in the lead for Teixeira's services, Teixeira would not be a Yankee right now.



The Yankees make a lot of money and spend it on their team, it's not against the rules. 
Like I said before, I would rather have an owner who spends his money on the team than...a owner who has to get rid of his players because of his divorce or the owner who buys the league, wins the World Series and then dumps his players the following year for them to lose 100 games or a owner who pockets the money.


KC Royals owner.
While Glass increases the value of his investment, Royals fans are stuck with baseball that's embarrassing and demoralizing. Kansas City suffers jokes by Letterman and Leno; Jimmy Fallon punked the Royals in Fever Pitch. It's difficult to imagine Kauffman ever allowing his investment to slip so low. But that's the difference between Kauffman and Glass, as businessmen, owners of the Royals and as community leaders.

Simply put, as long as the Royals continue to lose, there will be no statues of Glass anywhere around the stadium that bears his friend's name. Unlike Mr. K, Glass is not an entrepreneur: He has no long-term plan for building a successful franchise that will produce winners. Rather, Glass is modern CEO: He has worked tirelessly in the corporate boardrooms of baseball to ensure a healthy bottom line for his investment at the expense of the community that bears it. Glass was instrumental in establishing a revenue-sharing system in which the rich franchises compensate poor franchises. Essentially, Glass has led the fight to create a baseball welfare system that ensures that his investment makes money whether the team wins or not. Glass has shown that he is not interested in building a winning franchise that will bring sustained growth to his investment through gate revenues, merchandising, and other success-related revenues. Rather, he has taken care of his bottom line by aligning the industry structure to his interests. This, from the CEO of Wal-Mart, whose employees are reportedly encouraged to apply for welfare and public health benefits in small towns where the company won't pay a living wage.

Glass pays his baseball operations people far below the industry standard, he refuses to pay top prospects the signing bonuses of their peers, and he has squandered the Royals' best players by dumping salary and demanding too little in return. Baseball insiders have talked for years about the Glass family meddling in baseball decisions, leading to the disaster on the field today. For instance, Former Mets GM and ESPN analyst Steve Phillips told Kansas City sports talk radio that he knows "for a fact" that Allard Baird was not allowed to listen to deals involving Royals captain and perennial trade candidate Mike Sweeney. This year, Sweeney was booed after a check-swing grounder on opening day, and now has a bulging disk in his back that leaves him with almost no trade value.

At least Charlie Finley cared if Kansas Citians came to watch his ballclub. But David Glass doesn't need to care if they come to The K. When Glass' marketing department has to rely on Finleyian gimmicks like Hot Dog Derby T night, he sends the message that he, in fact, doesn't care. Because David Glass the CEO has established a winning bottom line for the losingest franchise in sports, Royals fans are a negligible commodity. Just as Charlie Finley is still hated in Kansas City for insulting it with gimmicks and losing baseball, David Glass is earning the city's wrath for forcing the team to give away T-shirts with hotdog condiments on them. Finley owned Kansas City's baseball team when just having a team was enough. But David Glass owns the team when the city needs its success, and he's being stingy on the hotdogs.

A city like Kansas City needs its professional baseball team to be successful. As the recently deceased Hall of Fame sportswriter and Kansas City community leader Joe McGuff noted, "Sports franchises are quasi-public institutions. You're saying to a community 'Come out and support our team.' It's 'our' team; not 'my' team. So I think that's ... it's very important that you have ownership that people have confidence in. There's no divine right that says Kansas City's always going to have major league baseball. That's always something you have to work for."

McGuff was instrumental in bringing the expansion Royals to Kansas City in 1969; 16 years later he threw out the first pitch of Game 7 of the World Series, in which the Royals brought Kansas City a world championship. More than anyone, Joe McGuff understood how professional baseball changed how Kansas City looked at itself, how the Royals brought pride to a city that lost much of its industry and stockyards, and now how professional sports helps give Kansas City an identity to fuel its urban renaissance.

On his deathbed, Joe McGuff told his award-winning colleague Joe Posnanski that "we have to keep the Royals." Joe knew that the Royals are tied to Kansas City's future. The city knows it too: More out of civic pride than a desire to watch Doug Mientkewicz bat third for a hundred-loss baseball team, Jackson County, Missouri voted nearly $500,000 in taxes to keep the Royals and Chiefs in Kansas City. With the passage of this tax, which hurts many of the area's poorest citizens, Jackson County truly owns a part of this franchise. David Glass may own the Royals, but they're more than a quasi-public institution to Kansas City.

David Glass still lives in the bubble of Bentonville, but $425 million says that he owes the community a return on its investment. In other words, he needs to understand what the Royals mean to Kansas City and act like a community leader. If Major League Baseball fails in KC, it tells the rest of the country that Kansas City isn't a viable American city. If the Royals lose in historically bad proportions, and is propped up by a corporate welfare system, it tells the rest of the country that Kansas City isn't a place you want move your company or your family. Simply put, the Royals being a national joke affects how others see the city.

KC Digs In


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2008)

The Bosox offered him $170. he took $180.....his wife didn't want to go to Boston.
Other teams offered him good money.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't buy the whole "his wife didn't like Boston" thing.  

Using the Red Sox for the sole purpose of increasing the Yankees offer isn't a wise thing to do and Scott Boras knows this.

As he'll soon find out with Manny and Varitek, taking large market teams out of the market before the market even begins isn't a good idea.

On top of ruining potential destinations for his clients, the Red Sox have the second most money of any team in the league.  It hurts Scott Boras more to have no relationship with the Red Sox than it hurts the Red Sox to not have a relationship with Boras.

As for the "Yankees aren't going anything against the rules" post.  That's not what I said or intended to mean.  The Yankees simply will not allow the Red Sox to outbid them for players of his caliber.  They just won't.  I think it's pretty safe to say that Mark Teixeira wouldn't have been a Red Sox if the Brewers were the leaders for his services.. even the Angels.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2008)

I think it's pretty safe to say that Mark Teixeira wouldn't have been a Red Sox if the Brewers were the leaders for his services.. even the Angels.[/QUOTE]



He simply didn't want to play for the Bosox.
For Teixeira, the choice was Yankees or Nationals


> Anyway, just one more note on Mark Teixeira: I've heard from a reliable source that the first baseman turned down about $5 million more from the Nationals to sign with the Yankees. And the Nats would have gone higher, but were never given the chance. Teixeira jumped at Brian Cashman's first offer.
> 
> I guess it wasn't ALL about the money - just mostly about it. Being on a contender every year also brings a certain appeal.
> 
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2008)

*Red Sox didn't need Teixeira*

Red Sox didn't need Teixeira
Friday, December 26, 2008 | Feedback | Print Entry
Posted by Rob Neyer

_The Red Sox are in trouble. Just ask Nick Cafardo â???¦
The Red Sox never needed Mark Teixeira.
That's what I kept hearing from Sox defenders after the Yankees scored a knockout punch in the heavyweight fight with Boston. The Yankees, as we warned all along, swept in and grabbed the prized free agent of the 2008 offseason.
Of course the Red Sox needed Teixeira.
If they didn't, they wouldn't have offered an eight-year deal for $170 million. If they didn't, they wouldn't have flown to Texas to meet with Teixeira, then kept talking right up until yesterday afternoon when the Yankees came in and trumped them.
--snip--
The Sox were willing to invest in Teixeira long-term, even with young Lars Anderson about a year or two away from the big leagues, because they believed a player of his caliber would not be available again in free agency for a while.
--snip--_


Those who think the Sox didn't need Teixeira can make the argument that they already have a pretty formidable team that reached Game 7 of the American League Championship Series. But they had targeted Teixeira as the piece that could take them over that hump.

Right. The Game 7 hump. Because everyone knows that winning one game depends on replacing one player with another, slightly better player.
I don't mean to pick on Cafardo. At least he does list all the counter-arguments, and falls short only in failing to realize that the counter-arguments actually carry the day this time.

*Look, there's a big difference between needing and wanting. First, make a list of the things you want. Then make a list of the things you need. The second list is a lot shorter than the first, right? The Red Sox obviously wanted Teixeira. They've got an immense amount of money to spend, and there aren't actually many players worth spending it on. Teixeira is worth it, and the Red Sox know the math a lot better than I do. So, of course, they wanted him.*

Needed, though? Hardly. Last season, the Red Sox outscored both the Rays and the Yankees handily, and (more impressively) they led the American League in OPS in road games. The Red Sox featured a championship-quality attack in 2008, and figure to do the same in 2009.

And then, of course, there's young Lars Anderson, who just turned 21 and has already spent half a summer tearing up the Double-A Eastern League. The odds are against Anderson becoming anything like Mark Teixeira; few prospects do. But there is a considerable chance that Anderson will, in four or five years, be (roughly) as good as Teixeira.

The Red Sox wanted Teixeira, I think, because he was the best player out there, and next winter the free-agent crop will be exceptionally thin. The best available infielder next winter might be Adrian Beltre, and the only eligible outfielders worth mega-deals might be Jason Bay and Matt Holliday (and I suspect the Red Sox will try to lock up Bay between now and then). The Red Sox, I think, were worried about that $170 million burning a hole in their pockets.
Which leaves me to wonder: Where can the rest of us sign up for a "need" like this one?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2008)

What's this all prove, Min0?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2008)

*Teixeira Bans Himself in Boston*

*By Murray Chass*

December 24, 2008
With the focus of every signing or trade being on the rivalry between the Yankees and the Red Sox, this needs to be said first about the Yankeesâ?????? signing of Mark Teixeira. The Yankees didnâ??????t snatch him away from the Red Sox because they outbid or outsmarted the Red Sox. *Teixeira didnâ??????t sign with the Red Sox, a baseball official said, because he and his wife, especially his wife, didnâ??????t want to live in Boston.* If necessary, they were going to choose the big bad city of New York, and they did.

*â?????He just didnâ??????t want to go to Boston,â??? the official said. â?????He didnâ??????t want to be a Red Sox so Boras called the Yankees and said he really wants to be a Yankee.â???*

The agent, Scott Boras, of course, didnâ??????t let his clientâ??????s preferences get in the way of negotiating a top-tier contract. If an agent can lure the Yankees and the Red Sox into a negotiation, he is not going to tell either that the player doesnâ??????t want to play there.

Borasâ?????? response to the officialâ??????s explanation was interesting for its lack of a flat-out denial.

â?????I donâ??????t think the geographics were going to be outcome determinative if things were closer,â??? Boras said in a telephone interview Wednesday. â?????The family issues and where they reside were obviously part of the decision. Tex and his wife had their discussions. I donâ??????t know what that dialogue was.â???

But the agent added, â?????To say Boston was out of the picture, that wasnâ??????t the case. He strongly considered the Red Sox.â???

If Teixeira considered the Red Sox, he did so only until the Yankees jumped in with their 8-year, $180 million offer. Until then, it appeared that *Boras was using one of his favorite negotiating tactics - the existence of a mystery team or teams.
*
They were present at a meeting Boras and Teixeira had at the Four Seasons Hotel in Irving, Tex., Dec. 18 with Bostonâ??????s top three officials - John Henry, the principal owner; Larry Lucchino, the chief executive officer, and general manager Theo Epstein. The Red Sox officials thought they were close enough to a deal that a visit might clinch it.

But when the Red Sox offered $168 million for 8 years, or $21 million a year, Boras told them they werenâ??????t even close to other offers they had. It was after that meeting that Henry issued a statement saying the Red Sox were not going to be a factor in a Teixeira signing because of the offers Boras told them he had.

Henry wasnâ??????t saying the Red Sox would cease their pursuit of the first baseman, but he was calling Borasâ?????? bluff, in effect saying if you have the offers you say you have we arenâ??????t going to match or top them, but if you somehow donâ??????t really have them, send us a signal and weâ??????ll continue talking.

*The Baltimore Orioles and the Washington Nationals, close to Teixeiraâ??????s home in Maryland, were also bidding for Teixeira. The Orioles were believed to have offered $150 million for 8 years and the Nationals $160 million for 8. The Nationals reportedly raised their offer to $180 million subsequent to Teixeiraâ??????s meeting with the Red Sox. So who made the offers that Boras said the Red Sox werenâ??????t even close to? Ah ha, the mystery teams, of course.*

Boras doesnâ??????t like being accused of bluffing or prevaricating.

â?????Every negotiation I do,â??? he said, â?????people donâ??????t really know what teams have an interest. I have a number of teams that felt the team that signed the player they didnâ??????t know was involved. I field offers. Whatever teams tell me I keep in confidence. Iâ??????m not going to disclose what offers teams make.â???

*The Yankees were not a mystery team in the Teixeira negotiations. Boras would never keep the Yankees a secret. He wants everyone to know that the Yankees are bidding for one of his clients. Itâ??????s good for business. But the Yankees, as of last Thursday, an official said, had not made an offer. Their first offer came five days later, the day they reached agreement.**This is true, the Yanks came later on.*

At best, according to the official, Boras and the Yankees were talking parameters. General managers like to talk parameters these days. By doing that, they donâ??????t get locked into specific figures, and an agent canâ??????t shop their offers with other teams.

*What impact will the Teixeira signing have on the annual race to the death? Who knows? Thatâ??????s the beauty of baseball. There are no guarantees, not when a team with a payroll less than one-fourth the size of the highest payroll wins its divisionâ??????s championship and goes all the way to the World Series.** We all know this but soxfan34 has to state the obvious.*

Thatâ??????s why they play the games. Except when they play the games next season the Yankees will be more prepared to win enough of them to finish first or second than they were last season.

*It was only a year ago that the Yankees signed four attractive free agents, as attractive a group as any team has ever signed in a single off-season, and you know what happened.* The Yankees failed to make the playoffs for the first time since 1993. Will CC Sabathia, A.J. Burnett and Teixeira propel them back into the playoffs next season?

The Yankees, outbidding other teams by $75 million for the three players, are betting $423.5 million that they will return to October with Sabathia and Burnett in the starting pitching rotation and Teixeira at first base.

Then again, they thought incorrectly that they would play games last October for the 14th consecutive year after re-signing Alex Rodriguez, Jorge Posada, Mariano Rivera and Andy Pettitte. The Yankees committed a total of $388.4 million to that quartet and saw them and their teammates finish third in the American League East and out of the running for a post-season spot.

All right, you say, this time itâ??????s different. They have added Sabathia, Burnett and Teixeira and still have Rodriguez, Posada and Rivera and probably will have Pettitte, too, once he realizes that he might want more than the $10 million the Yankees have offered him, but since they made that offer they have spent $423.5 million and they donâ??????t have any more millions left for him.

With Sabathia and Burnett in the rotation, as long as Burnett avoids injury and the disabled list, the Yankeesâ?????? pitching will be a strength, not a weakness the way it was last season after general manager Brian Cashman decided Phil Hughes and Ian Kennedy were going to pitch the team into October. Hughes didnâ??????t survive April, and Kennedy might as well not have.

Teixeira will inject an on-base and run-producing punch into the offense that was missing last season, when the Yankees scored 179 fewer runs than the year before and plummeted from leading the league in runs scored to being seventh.

Itâ??????s humorous to view the signings of the three free agents in the context of Cashmanâ??????s stated position a year ago when he talked about spending less money on expensive free agents and focusing on building from within. One missed post-season, and he changed his philosophy instantly, sucked into the Steinbrenner way of doing business.

*Cashman should not be criticized for the signings, spending more in a week than George Steinbrenner ever did. But he should at least acknowledge his mistake in thinking that the Yankees could be a playoff team with Hughes and Kennedy in the rotation. That was never going to happen, and it didnâ??????t.*

This year Cashman is saying he knew he could afford to pass up a trade for Johan Santana and hold onto the kids he would have had to give up because Sabathia was going to be available. But Cashman has gone far beyond Sabathia with his signings and has left officials of other clubs shaking their heads.

â?????It is what it is,â??? Andy MacPhail, the Baltimore Oriolesâ?????? head baseball executive, said after the Yankees signed the two pitchers. â?????Thereâ??????s no sense carping about it. They operate the way they operate.â???

The Yankees operate the way they operate because they can. While the rest of the economy is depressed and showing no signs of recovery, the Yankees are awash in cash. Itâ??????s as if they are the beneficiary of Bernie Madoffâ??????s Ponzi scheme.

What they are is the beneficiary of a new Yankee Stadium. Talk about cash cows. They can only hope that runs will cross the plate as abundantly as dollars flow through the stadium gates. Other teams are cutting back; the Yankees are spending full speed ahead.

â?????Weâ??????re in an economy where hearts are breaking, and these guys are going to the public for money,â??? an official said, referring to the Yankeesâ?????? request to the city for additional tax-exempt bonds. â?????Do you think there are ethical issues?â???

*â?????Theyâ??????re all outraged,â??? a member of the Yankees family said of other teams. â?????We know theyâ??????re outraged.â???

But other teams are only too happy to take the Yankeesâ?????? money. The Yankees will pay more than $110 million in revenue sharing and luxury tax this year, and with the added revenue from the new stadium next year they expect the bill to be about $150 million.
*
That 2009 bill will be a lot easier to pay if the Yankees are 2009 World Series champions.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> What's this all prove, Min0?



What I am saying is that he flat out didn't want to play for Boston, this is the one time I believe money wasn't an issue. I don't think it's hard to believe.

I understand playing for Boston now is the in thing but not every player feels that way.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2008)

*Did Red Sox botch Teixeira negotiations?*
Views16387Comments1012
04:47 AM ET   12.29 SHARE PRINT IT MY T&R
Any suggestion that the Red Sox could not (and can not) compete for free agents with New York is utter nonsense because the Sox have signed free agents in the past. With Mark Teixeira, the Sox were not nearly as aggressive. The bottom line is that other teams (excluding the Yankees) were in the same neighborhood, which allowed Teixeira to drag out the process. Had the Sox come out of the gate with, say, an eight-year offer for $184 million, maybe they could have gotten the deal done. Maybe it would have taken $192 million. But if the Sox came out strong -- very strong -- and gave Teixeira a short window to accept, their chances might have been better. If Teixeira then had balked, the Sox would have had their answer: Teixeira never wanted to come here. Instead, the Sox left the door open for the Yankees to swoop in, which created an array of issues. Most notably, by the time Teixeira made his decision, CC Sabathia and A.J. Burnett both had signed with New York, making the Yankees a more attractive destination; earlier on, that was not the case. By allowing the process to drag, the Sox enhanced New York's position.

*Boston Globe*


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok choad, i'll spell it out for you, like a little boy needs to. If you watch sports people like to watch espn, or if your from around this area, people like to listen to WEEI. "What the fuck does whats said on WEEI or ESPN have anything to do with this conversation?"

Well I notice when i watch baseball and drew is up, it seems like something was bothering him (which it was, he had a sick kid) he seems like he doesnt care that much, he goes up to the plate with little or no emotion, he may strike out and it seems as though he doesnt give a fuck. 
According to espn magazine "In the clubhouse, Drew is laid back to the point of being unflappable. Epstein said he was not concerned about whether the passionate Boston fans would read Drew's personality as uncaring".
Alot of other sports commentators have said the same thing about drew.
"Throughout his career, Drew has often been criticized by fans and the media for his perceived lack of effort and toughness, leading to nicknames such as "D.L. Drew," "J.D. Boo," "Princess Drew" or "Nancy Drew"

So see fuck head not only do i think that, but there are many others that think the same way. That ends todays schooling....come back for more if you would like!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2008)

You're entitled to your opinion, but to me, it speaks volumes to not only the type of sports fan you are, but to the type of person you are as well.

I form my own opinions. I don't rely on other people or news outlets to tell me what I should and shouldn't believe.

In the case of J.D. Drew...

If he's able to put up top 10 numbers in the league without trying or not caring, he may be the best player to ever step foot on a baseball field. Obviously, that isn't the case. He's simply a very softspoken person who doesn't crave the spotlight. That doesn't mean he's "not trying" or "doesn't care," that's just the type of person he is.

Just like you're a complete and utter fool, J.D. Drew is shy.

P.S: You've really proven your true colors in this argument. Not at one point have you come off (not only to me, but to everybody that's chimed in) as an intelligent person or sports fan. Not once.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> J.D. Drew is shy.



People say I am aloof, conceited and anti- social....I am just shy, so I can see the point you make.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> People say I am aloof, conceited and anti- social....I am just shy, so I can see the point you make.


 
J.D.'s brother, Stephen, who's going to be one of the best short stops in the game next year hit for the cycle in a game last season.

ESPN was ripping him apart for his press conference after the game (probably how this soxfan34 douchebag formed "his" opinion) because he was softspoken and played the whole "if we hadn't won the game, the cycle would've been all for nothing" card.

I stepped away from that interview and became an instant fan of Stephen Drew's.  Instead of boistering about himself and how great he is, he seemed honest when he said his cycle wouldn't have mattered had they not won the game.  I thought that was really cool and admirable.


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> You're entitled to your opinion, but to me, it speaks volumes to not only the type of sports fan you are, but to the type of person you are as well.
> 
> I form my own opinions. I don't rely on other people or news outlets to tell me what I should and shouldn't believe.


 
Yeah, your Mr.Know it all arent you. You know everything about sports and at 21...wow your a genius. People have their own opinions and if you dont like the persons opinion, then they're an idiot.

Just about everyone in MLB believes Drew doesnt play up to his potential, i can see it, teams he's played for have seen it. I guess you dont because your a sports genius.

I know your type,your the kid in High school that talks alot of crap about people and then when they say something negative towards you, you goto the principal and rat on them, your a little wise guy. Yes thanks i got a warning because of you. I dont really care, this forum isnt the greatest, but it has its pro's. So like for the third time, if your going to make this into  name calling thread, dont waste my time. Unless you want to handle this like a real man. I wouldnt want say something that you dont believe in you sports god!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2008)

The sports forum hasn't been this interesting in a while.

Soxfan34 you better be around when the Yankees win it all.


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 30, 2008)

when the Yankees win it all......


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2008)

What a great thread.  

min0, pass the popcorn.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 31, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> Yeah, your Mr.Know it all arent you. You know everything about sports and at 21...wow your a genius. People have their own opinions and if you dont like the persons opinion, then they're an idiot.
> 
> Just about everyone in MLB believes Drew doesnt play up to his potential, i can see it, teams he's played for have seen it. I guess you dont because your a sports genius.
> 
> I know your type,your the kid in High school that talks alot of crap about people and then when they say something negative towards you, you goto the principal and rat on them, your a little wise guy. Yes thanks i got a warning because of you. I dont really care, this forum isnt the greatest, but it has its pro's. So like for the third time, if your going to make this into name calling thread, dont waste my time. Unless you want to handle this like a real man. I wouldnt want say something that you dont believe in you sports god!!!


 
soxfan34, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 31, 2008)

No teams he's played for have seen it.  Infact, every team he's played for has a general disregard for him (in hindsight) because they desperately wanted him to stay and he chose free agency or another team instead.

The Phillies hate him because he refused to sign with them, opting to play in the indepent league instead, after they had used their 2nd overall pick on him.  A catastrophic blunder on their part.

The Cardinals drafted him the following year and he was worth every penny to them, calling him up only a few months later.  They ended up being forced to trade him (just as the Braves were forced to do with Teixeira) because he wouldn't resign with them.  Larussa and the Cardinals were extremely bitter because Scott Boras' plan with JD was to get him to free agency as quickly as possible.

He got traded to Atlanta and managed to put up his best season, probably because both parties knew exactly what was going on here.  Drew was playing for a contract and the Braves only planned on having him for one year, again like Teixeira.

When he signed with the Dodgers, everything was great.  They loved him there.  Grady Little has several quotes admiring the player that J.D. Drew is.  They only started disliking him when he opted it out of his deal midway through it, similar to A.J. Burnett and then signing with the Red Sox.

Since then with the Sox, he had a rather mediocre 2007 but he was exceptional in 2008.  And I'll never forget the grand slam off of Fausto Carmona in the 2007 ALCS... One of the most exciting plays of my life time.

It goes without saying that I like him and I'll defend him until he opts out and screws the Red Sox.


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 31, 2008)

The boy who has a cranial rectal inversion, you might want to listen what you just said, talk about STUPID, this one blows them all away. 
QUOTE "At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it." Well listen to this one:
*"It goes without saying that I like him and I'll defend him until he opts out and screws the Red Sox."*

"I form my own opinions. I don't rely on other people or news outlets to tell me what I should and shouldn't believe."...where did you get all this information from  or are you so smart you knew all this?

You never answered my question... where in Mass do you live? Or should i say where do your parents live? It must be cold in the basement huh? Do you and your dad enjoy licking each others ass? Like I keep saying, grow a pair and lets take care of this like men. You honestly believe in your 150lb little body that you can take me, then proove it, enough dancing around the bush and ratting on me and getting me in trouble with the mods.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 31, 2008)

Your opinion of the type of person I am couldn't be more wrong.

Earlier this year, I spent the night in jail in order that my girlfriend wouldn't get in trouble.

Years earlier, I took the fall for my entire group of friends and ended up having numerous hours of community service in the process.

It was never my intention to "warn you" or "get you in trouble with the mods." You've already done enough to paint yourself like the ignorant douchebag that you are.

Also, the name calling is being done solely by you. Calling you a retard and stupid is the conclusion I came to based on your posts. Instead of trying to prove me wrong, you've been unable to craft an intelligent response, instead choosing to call me names (names that make you look like a five year old).

Check the ego at the door and I'd imagine you'll have a much better chance of bringing something of value to this board.

As far as my sports knowledge. I'd go one and one in any type of challenge with anybody and be pretty confident. That's not to say I'd win every match, I just happen to spend an unhealthy amount of time reading/studying sports and think I know a great deal about sports because of it. It's not bragging, it's being confident in what you're saying. In contrast, during the election, I rarely chimed in because I wasn't confident with my responses; in other words, I didn't want to look like you do now and be an ass clown.

Like Min0 said before, we disagreed on a topic, I took some points of his, he took some points of mine, and the thread was filled with random knowledge that any sports fan would be smart to read. With you, it's all name calling and nothing insightful.

As far as the J.D. Drew comment, it was a joke based on the trend Drew's set on his previous teams. I love the guy right now, but if he "opted out" or pulls a Jason Varitek five years from now, there's a good chance I won't be as fond of him, and rightfully so.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh come on, Iain.

It's all fun and games.

This dudes like twelve.


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 31, 2008)

Blah blah blah....YAWN! Just as i figured a little mammas boy....all talk no action

If you can recall, maybe you cant but here i was minding my own business having a conversation with a yankees fan, and out of the blue you call me an idiot....do you remember that??? Go back and check for yourself if your brain can remember that far back.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 31, 2008)

I am going to mail soxmuscle some poop in a box.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 31, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> Blah blah blah....YAWN! Just as i figured a little mammas boy....all talk no action
> 
> If you can recall, maybe you cant but here i was minding my own business having a conversation with a yankees fan, and out of the blue you call me an idiot....do you remember that??? Go back and check for yourself if your brain can remember that far back.


 
Go back and look at your posts in this thread.

The "idiot," "stupid," and "retard" comments are more than warranted.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 31, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> I am going to mail soxmuscle some poop in a box.


 
I knew posting my address on here was dumb


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 31, 2008)

YAWN, WASTE OF TIME


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 31, 2008)

me > you


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 31, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> me > you



Yeah really mature, who is 12?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 31, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> Yeah really mature, who is 12?


 
Not me, I'm 21.


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 31, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Not me, I'm 21.



Well since you wont man up and grow a pair, you are just wasting time little man......maybe its time you joined the pink triangle club with the rest of the homos with no sack


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 31, 2008)

Good one, bro.

Being awesome is being me


----------



## soxfan34 (Dec 31, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Good one, bro.
> 
> Being awesome is being me



Yeah i wish i could be 5-7 and 150lbs, sign me up please!!!


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 31, 2008)

soxfan34 said:


> Yeah i wish i could be 5-7 and 150lbs, sign me up please!!!



oooooh that wasn't cool.....

this is entertaining...if it was fists instead of over-the-internet words.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 1, 2009)

There isn't a doubt in my mind that I not only look better than you do, but at 150 pounds I can out bench you, out squat you, and out deadlift you.

Post pics.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 1, 2009)

I posted them just for you, sorry i only have 2, but that should be enough......5-11, 220lbs 

Max bench 350
Leg press 720 
Squat 405

If you would like i could take pictures of my legs and calves....they are lovely


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 1, 2009)

leg press.. 

nuff said


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 1, 2009)

At 150lbs, you couldnt bench 250....If you think you can, i want to be a witness


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 1, 2009)

I've put up more than 250 before.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 2, 2009)

Im very proud of yeah


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 2, 2009)

250lbs on legs?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm not going to get in a pissing match with you about who can do what weight.

I weigh 150 pounds -  if I can out-anything (which I can, both squat and deadlift) you, you should be embarrassed.







I didn't know you suffered from a severe case of down syndrome.  I apologize for calling you stupid, it's not your fault god gave you an extra chromosome.


----------



## deathbypoops (Jan 2, 2009)

its the real life sloth!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow.  Did this thread ever go downhill fast.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Wow.  Did this thread ever go downhill fast.



Blame it on them damn Yankees.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 2, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Blame it on them damn Yankees.



  Yeah, everything's the Yankees fault.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2009)

If the Yankees hadn't signed Teixeira, we would have never known about soxfan34's mental disabilities.

I, for one, thank the Yankees because of it.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 2, 2009)

Be a MAN and prove it!!!!! If your going to just talk and say you can out bench me, squat...whatever then P-R-O-V-E   IT!!!!!!! Enough of being a turd, be a man, come to the gym i work out at and prove it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2009)

I really just couldn't give two shits as to the amount of weight you use in the gym.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi, have you seen my new movies? Im one of the little choad trolls in it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh man, you got me good.

How am I going to sleep tonight?

Hahahahaha


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 2, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I really just couldn't give two shits as to the type of weight you use in the gym.



Thats because you are a P U $ $ Y!!!!! You dont have the guts so i can put you in your place and prove you wrong, now go eat your fathers asshole, go play some free scrabble, and listen to your faggy song that you and your girlfriend listen too....the song "Angel" by Sarah McClachlan Go post one of your many useless threads that you post, i might say they are quite amusing


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2009)

I definitely have to go to Boston and experience the Red Sox fans......of course without the Yankee gear.

These guys are fun.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2009)

Dear lord, what the hell is that?






Is that a bat dog with a wig?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> Thats because you are a P U $ $ Y!!!!! You dont have the guts so i can put you in your place and prove you wrong, now go eat your fathers asshole, go play some free scrabble, and listen to your faggy song that you and your girlfriend listen too....the song "Angel" by Sarah McClachlan Go post one of your many useless threads that you post, i might say they are quite amusing


 
I don't care what you lift because pound for pound, I'm stronger than you in every single one of them.

Can you bench 100 pounds more than you weigh?
Can you deadlift 3-plus times your bodyweight?
Can you squat 225 pounds more than you weigh?

You're a fat ass, so the answer is no.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 2, 2009)

No its one of the trolls in lord of the rings, this one is special, he's 5-7, 150lbs and he thinks he's strong.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2009)

I work out at a professional powerlifting and bodybuilding gym and am put to shame on a daily basis.

I don't think I'm "extremely strong" or whatever you're trying to make it out to be; however, I am pretty satisfied with my numbers at this point in my life.  They definitely can improve though.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I definitely have to go to Boston and experience the Red Sox fans......of course without the Yankee gear.
> 
> These guys are fun.


 
_Most_ Red Sox fans are excellent.

There are some douchebags though, just like they're are in any fan base.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 2, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I don't care what you lift because pound for pound, I'm stronger than you in every single one of them.
> 
> Can you bench 100 pounds more than you weigh?
> Can you deadlift 3-plus times your bodyweight?
> ...



Talk, talk, talk....blah,blah, blah all words and no action. Does your girlfriend know your such a pussy.... PROVE IT or your just all talk, ill get you into my gym for free, prove it or this so called conversation is over and you'll be known as the little choad that never could.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2009)

I know the downs makes it difficult to grasp simple concepts, but all you need to do is post your bodyweight, then post the weight you do, and we'll take it from there.

Stop drooling and picking your nose and answer that question.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 2, 2009)

Like i said choad i want proof, if your going to dance around it, i know your head is up your ass and you cant HEAR me. If you cant prove it, then your words mean NOTHING and your all talk.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 2, 2009)

You are like a chic, you dont like to listen to well.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 3, 2009)

Back to square one:

You are as dumb as a rock.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 3, 2009)

Where is down syndrome located? What else is it known as genius? Dont take to long choad boy, Your just wasting time pussy boy. Again, does your girlfriend (or boyfriend, whichever way you go i dont care) do they know ho much of a pussy you are?


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 3, 2009)

Times up choad, you even have the internet and you cant cheat? Not only are you a pussy, but your a dumb choad.


----------



## deathbypoops (Jan 3, 2009)

woah, you all crazy...hmm....question:

how come when someone wears a red sox hat in new york, no one really cares except for the die-hard yankee fans...and when you wear a yankee hat in boston, you'll get punched in the face in a daycare by a small baby and their whole family?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2009)

It irks me that in my 43 years on this earth I never saw a New Yorker with a Boston hat, the only person I met was a friend who moved from Boston to Queens.
I never felt threatened by Boston in the 70's but my friend was really nasty when you brought up the Yankees.


Most of these new Boston fans are Dominicans who followed Pedro, Ortiz and Manny.
So much for local team sport loyalty, but then again they aren't Americans.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 3, 2009)

Are you kidding? Ive heard horror stories at yankee stadium if you wear a boston hat, they'll kill you.....again its just stories.

I have a brother in NY who went to a patriots game with his son and they were throwing stuff at them....thats not cool, especially throwing stuff at kids.

I bet soxmuscle is going to say im wrong and i shouldnt say its wrong, and that in NY people dont do that, he knows everything, he's special.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2009)

He hates the Yankees but he's pretty honest and fare.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 3, 2009)

He's a 5-7 choad


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> He's a 5-7 choad



I've also fucked your mom


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 5, 2009)

Tex must really be a good player.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

I've been to a couple Red Sox/Yankee games, never in the toilet though.

At one, this latino Yankee fan with a cut off shirt and tattoos all over his arms was screaming at people, egging them on, and being just an overall pain in the ass.  Finally, a few people started throwing stuff at him, which of course I got involved in.  I launched a couple peanuts, pelting him in the face, he thought he saw the kid who had thrown it him and climbed up the seats to fight him.  There I am, at like 10 years old, laughing my head off that a fight is about to break out.  When he began climbing, security stopped him immediately and he was kicked out out of the game.  The fans started chanting "you! you! you!" and pointing at him before breaking out with "Yankees suck" as he was leaving Fenway.

I wouldn't say people die, but then again, that crazy Yankee fan got in her car and ran over a couple of Red Sox fans, killing one of them in the process.

Surely it happens; I just don't think it's as bad as everybody else makes it out to be.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Tex must really be a good player.



He's excellent, a very solid addition to the Yankees if they can workout their roster/line-up.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 5, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I've also fucked your mom



Im very proud of you, did you lick your dads ass too? So you never answered my question mr. choad know it all.....Where is down syndrome located? What else is it known as genius? Dont take to long choad boy, no cheating


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

No, but your Dad licked my asshole.

I made him braid my butthole hair with his teeth.  

Ask him how many dingleberry's he had to pick through..

Where is down syndrome located?  What the fuck are you talking about retard?


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 5, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> No, but your Dad licked my asshole.
> 
> I made him braid my butthole hair with his teeth.
> 
> ...



Yes know it all, where is it located? I guess your the one with downs syndrome.......You seem to think you know everything!!!! I guess you dont!!! A young punk that thinks he's a know it all.....You are just young, dumb, and full of cum!!!
Its known as a nondisjunction found on chromosome #21...AKA trisomy 21, since their are 3 chromosomes at the 21st pair.....You could say i know my biology...the thing is, you could of cheated, and you still didnt know...haha, what a choad

I thought you and your dad were butt lickin buddies since you like to talk and POST about lickin each others butt (another stupid post mind you...like all of your posts)


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

That's the fourth time in this thread you've said I was "young dumb and full of cum!!!!!!!!!!!!"; get a life.

You know your biology?  You can't even form basic paragraphs, there is no way you know your biology.

You're an idiot who doesn't know anything, end of story.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 5, 2009)

Its probably the 100th time i called you a choad and your still a choad!!! End of story. I like reading your useless posts, they crack me up. Its funny how you write such stupid garbage and think your a know it all. You are young dumb and full of cum, what do you do for work, are you a shrimper? I bet you and dad do that together!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey dumbass, can i ask you a question?


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 5, 2009)

No....i wont go into the family shrimper business with you and your dad!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

Not funny.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

Anyways...

What do you think the general consensus is of people here on IM with this argument?

Do you think people think you're extremely intelligent, funny and overall winning the argument?

Or do you think what I (and the majority of people I've talked to) think that you're an uneducated, unfunny fool who brings absolutely nothing to the table?


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 5, 2009)

And no i wont spoon with you either!!! 
Uneducated? Where did you get a college degree from? I will bring something to this "so called" conversation when the choad brings something to the table and thinks he's not a mr.know it all! I really dont give 2 shits about what other people think of me, especially on an internet sports forum board. I dont go around in life saying to myself, who like me or who doesnt on a ironmagazineforum. If you dont, fine....then that is your opinion, but dont be a dick and get out of my way, because i dont want to waste my time with people like that. Really the only people i actually care about what they think of me are friends (no i dont want to be your friend, not even if you say pretty please) and family (and no i dont want to marry you, im not a fag)
Now go have fun with your dad shrimping.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

Nobody has any idea what you're talking about.

You are an idiot.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 5, 2009)

I spell it out for you later, so that a caveman could understand... I have to goto the gym now, somebody has to around here, not everyone is 5-7 and 150lbs (like i wish i was)

While your waiting go have a nice spoon session with your mom, and then when your done, you and your dad can go shrimping...have fun, dont miss me


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm actually going to the gym right now as well.

Can you give me some tips on how to be fat and out of shape?


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 5, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm actually going to the gym right now as well.
> 
> Can you give me some tips on how to be fat and out of shape?



Sorry cant help you there....can you give me some advice on how to be a skinny choad? Have fun with your dad shrimping, and spooning your momma!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

You are fat and out of shape.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

I see no muscle definition at all on your body.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 5, 2009)

I see a little choad here...young dumb and full of cum...how is the shrimping coming along?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't even know what shrimping entails.

You're scum; what part of Boston do you live in?


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 5, 2009)

You and your dad would love it....I know you two like licking each others ball sack and ass, this one goes a little further....you two get to slurp cum out of each others ass using straws...have fun!!! Then you can spoon mommy!!!

Why do you want to know where i live? Are you going to come up with the sack to say all this shit to my face?


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 5, 2009)

Alright rain man, let me spell it out for you so that even you can understand your stupid question that YOU asked me: You tried to ask me and tried really hard and pretend you were smart and ask me the question:

* "What do you think the general consensus is of people here on IM with this argument?
*Do you think people think you're extremely intelligent, funny and overall winning the argument?
*Or do you think what I (and the majority of people I've talked to) think that you're an uneducated, unfunny fool who brings absolutely nothing to the table? 

I replied that I really dont care what other people think of me, especially in an internet sports forum board......you with me so far little choad?
Do you think i go home and give 2 shits of what other people think of me (especially in an internet sports forum)
In real life i dont care what other people think of me, i dont waste my time on people like that....if you dont like me....fine, im not going to lose sleep over it........can you comprehend that rain man?

Uneducated? Where did you get a college degree from? I will bring something to this "so called" conversation when you, the choad brings something to the table and thinks he's not a mr.know it all!


----------



## deathbypoops (Jan 5, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> *
> I replied that I really dont care what other people think of me, especially in an internet sports forum board......you with me so far little choad?
> Do you think i go home and give 2 shits of what other people think of me *(especially in an internet sports forum)



then why bother even replying


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

I can comprehend it and I see where you're coming from, but in all honesty, the longer this drags on (and it will continue to drag on until you stop replying in this thread because I can't be stopped), the more you look like a complete and utter idiot.

How was the work out, fatso?


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 5, 2009)

deathbypoops said:


> then why bother even replying



Cause he asked me a question, and i answered it.......do you care if people think your funny or if they like you on this board?


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 5, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I can comprehend it and I see where you're coming from, but in all honesty, the longer this drags on (and it will continue to drag on until you stop replying in this thread because I can't be stopped), the more you look like a complete and utter idiot.
> 
> How was the work out, fatso?



Well i guess im glad to see you have some grey matter, not much, but at least you understand simple things? So you cant be stopped? That sounds freakin idiotic!!!!

Did you work out those peanut arms of yours? Did you and your dad have fun at the shrimping party? Did you and mom have fun spooning?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

School, a message board...

It's never fun being a loser regardless of where it is.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> Well i guess im glad to see you have some grey matter, not much, but at least you understand simple things? So you cant be stopped? That sounds freakin idiotic!!!!
> 
> Did you work out those peanut arms of yours? Did you and your dad have fun at the shrimping party? Did you and mom have fun spooning?



No, I can't be stopped 

I had a back day that I'll probably be posting in my journal here shortly.

How was _your_ workout?


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 5, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> School, a message board...
> 
> It's never fun being a loser regardless of where it is.



So being a loser in life doesnt help that much does it? So your cool and your just going to keep rambling and rambling..... Im not going to read your gay journal, im glad you had a good back day, was the shrimping fun?


----------



## deathbypoops (Jan 5, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> Cause he asked me a question, and i answered it.......do you care if people think your funny or if they like you on this board?



nah, they can all die in a bus crash for all i care.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> So being a loser in life doesnt help that much does it? So your cool and your just going to keep rambling and rambling..... Im not going to read your gay journal, im glad you had a good back day, was the shrimping fun?



I don't know what your referring to with shrimping.

You're the one rambling.

I can simply go like this  and you'll make some stupid response that makes no sense.  It's quite funny to me actually.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 5, 2009)

I know you said in one of your stupid postings that you and your dad like to lick each others ass and balls sacks....well shrimping you can still lick each others ass, but you can suck the cum out of each others ass with straws.......have fun choad boy


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> I know you said in one of your stupid postings that you and your dad like to lick each others ass and balls sacks....well shrimping you can still lick each others ass, but you can suck the cum out of each others ass with straws.......have fun choad boy



Another post of yours that makes no sense.

If you're going to attempt to make fun of me, try and sound somewhat intelligent and creative.

What I said was that _your_ _Dad_ braided my anus hair with his teeth.  I also said that I plugged your mother's fuck hole.  Never did I say anything about my Dad or his profession which, obviously, has nothing to do with "shrimping" or whatever stupid/unfunny thing you're trying to say.

also, what exactly is a choad boy?


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 5, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Another post of yours that makes no sense.
> 
> If you're going to attempt to make fun of me, try and sound somewhat intelligent and creative.
> 
> ...



You are a stupid fuck arent you? Havent you ever heard of something called a dictionary? Im a person that if i dont know what something means, i look it up!!! A rather novel concept dont yah think. A choad is a  penis, penis wider than it is long, or the area between the penis and anus.  Let me use it in a sentence.....that guy is a choad s a choad. He's fat as hell and he's 5'2"... sounds like you.
I know you never said anything about your dad and the family business. Shrimping is a hard business isnt it


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> You are a stupid fuck arent you? Havent you ever heard of something called a dictionary? Im a person that if i dont know what something means, i look it up!!! A rather novel concept dont yah think. A choad is a  penis, penis wider than it is long, or the area between the penis and anus.  Let me use it in a sentence.....that guy is a choad s a choad. He's fat as hell and he's 5'2"... sounds like you.
> I know you never said anything about your dad and the family business. Shrimping is a hard business isnt it



I know that a choad is a penis that is wider than it is long.  I figured you'd have an alternate meaning for it.  For instance, half the time I call people "faggots," I don't actually mean that they're gay, just that they're douchebags thus making you a faggot.

"the guy is a choad s a choad"

Good usage, nice sentence.  And to think you were that close to making sense...

So which is it, shithead?  Am I fat or am I thin?  You seem to be contradicting yourself left and right.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2009)

Let me run out to the Pharmacy to buy a douchebag for both you tools, maybe then you can clean all that sand out of your vaginas.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2009)

It's going to be hard for soxfan34 to clean the sand from his vagina because his FUPA makes the vaginal opening impossible to find.

Think of the unfortunate fat people, Iain.  Think of them!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 6, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Let me run out to the Pharmacy to buy a douchebag for both you tools, maybe then you can clean all that sand out of your vaginas.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2009)

Tony Mazz fires back:

Earlier this offseason, one source in the Boras camp indicated the Red Sox could have locked up Teixeira with an offer of $176 million over eight years. The same source said that the Sox declined. *What the source did not reveal was that the proposal included a pair of vesting options that would have brought the deal to $220 million over 10 years, withholding information that makes the entire exchange downright deceitful and manipulative.

****

Scott Boras deceitful and manipulative?

That's his MO


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 6, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Tony Mazz fires back:
> 
> Earlier this offseason, one source in the Boras camp indicated the Red Sox could have locked up Teixeira with an offer of $176 million over eight years. The same source said that the Sox declined. *What the source did not reveal was that the proposal included a pair of vesting options that would have brought the deal to $220 million over 10 years, withholding information that makes the entire exchange downright deceitful and manipulative.
> 
> ...



What the hell did you just post?

Baseball? This thread ain't about baseball.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 6, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> T
> [/B]***
> 
> Scott Boras deceitful and manipulative?
> ...



I hate the guy with a passion.
Do you have a source for this news?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> What the hell did you just post?
> 
> Baseball? This thread ain't about baseball.



Haha.

The Teixeira discussion is on-going, especially today when he's about to dawn those Pinstripes for the first time


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I hate the guy with a passion.
> Do you have a source for this news?



The Tony Massarotti Sports Blog, featuring Red Sox, Bruins, Patriots and Celtics analysis


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 6, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Haha.
> 
> The Teixeira discussion is on-going, especially today when he's about to dawn those Pinstripes for the first time


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2009)

When's the press conference?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 6, 2009)

Don't know but I'll tune the radio to 660 WFAN Mike Francessaca now.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 6, 2009)

It's on now!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 6, 2009)

YES network.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 6, 2009)

Soxmuscle needs a douche for his mouth to wash up all of the jizz he sucked up from his dads ass in todays shrimping session, dont forget to throw away your straw. I know you had a busy day licking your dads ass as well licking up each others choad butter (the extrememly foul-smelling combination of shit and sweat that accumulates in the Choadal area).....It doesnt matter you are both fat and thin...hence the name choad boy!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> Soxmuscle needs a douche for his mouth to wash up all of the jizz he sucked up from his dads ass in todays shrimping session, dont forget to throw away your straw. I know you had a busy day licking your dads ass as well licking up each others choad butter (the extrememly foul-smelling combination of shit and sweat that accumulates in the Choadal area).....It doesnt matter you are both fat and thin...hence the name choad boy!!!



Jakey Jakey about to make a big mistakey.

Sorry Jake, I don't live with my dad, my tongue is a thousand miles away from his butthole, but nice try.

Where is it cool --outside of an elementary school-- to use these type of insults?

You are one pathetic loser, Jake.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 6, 2009)

Then which basement do you live in? Your mothers? Does it matter if you live with him or not, you guys can still have the daily shrimping session. You seem to like insults and "try" to give insults, does it make you cool. Do you like writing poetry to guys, you fag!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> Then which basement do you live in? Your mothers? Does it matter if you live with him or not, you guys can still have the daily shrimping session. You seem to like insults and "try" to give insults, does it make you cool. Do you like writing poetry to guys, you fag!!!



What's that, Jake?

It absolutely matters if I live with him or not.  He lives a thousand miles away from me, not only does your joke make no sense, it isn't even a possibility.

Me fucking your Mom on the otherhand, given how big of a whore she is, is very much so true.

I go to college.  I don't live with my Mom but I am back on break at the moment. Life's good.

I don't like writing poetry to anybody.  I was in a poetry class two semesters ago and really just don't enjoy at as much as I do other types of writing.

Where'd you go to school, Jake?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2009)

On whether he planned on signing with the Yankees all along:

"The whole process was confusing. Sometimes I'd tell Scott to stop calling me, then I'd call him five times a day saying, 'Tell me what you know!' *Two weeks before Christmas*, I talked to [my wife]Leigh about it again, and we kind of decided that, hey, the Yankees are where we want to be. Cash [Brian Cashman] might want to give Leigh a hug, because when I asked her during the process, 'Where should I go, where should I go?,' she'd always say, 'I just want you to be happy.' Finally she said, 'I want you to be a Yankee,' and it was a done deal. Once we got the contract figured out, it was a no-brainer for me."

***

The Red Sox were invited into Teixeira' home on December 18th, exactly one week prior to Christmas.  

In other words, Boras and Teixeira completely used the Red Sox throughout the entirety of these negotiations.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2009)

The more and more I read and think about things, the more I'm starting to think John Henry knew right away the kind of shady business that was going on with Boras and Teixeira.

It struck me as very odd that Henry would just come out and say what he said when these negotiations were still very on going.  He must have known right then and there what was going on.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 6, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> ***
> 
> The Red Sox were invited into Teixeira' home on December 18th, exactly one week prior to Christmas.
> 
> In other words, Boras and Teixeira completely used the Red Sox throughout the entirety of these negotiations.



This is something reporters have been trying get an answer for and I dooubt we'll really know the truth anytime soon.
The Red Sox wasn't the only team interested in Tex. He grew up a Oriole fan but idolized Don Mattingly, he has family in NY....


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 6, 2009)

So you and your mom spoon together since you are on break, sounds like fun, does your whore girlfriend join in to? Where did i goto college

What about you, are you going to south carolina so you can be a gamecock because you like them (cocks that is)


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 6, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> The more and more I read and think about things, the more I'm starting to think John Henry knew right away the kind of shady business that was going on with Boras and Teixeira.
> 
> It struck me as very odd that Henry would just come out and say what he said when these negotiations were still very on going.  He must have known right then and there what was going on.



Boras is shady period, shame that he has TEx as a client. Welll this is good for Tex.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> So you and your mom spoon together since you are on break, sounds like fun, does your whore girlfriend join in to? Where did i goto college
> 
> What about you, are you going to south carolina so you can be a gamecock because you like them (cocks that is)



I thought you might be able to get into Framingham State, Mass Bay or some shitty local college where you only have to sign your name to get accepted.

I should have known you'd have trouble with the whole signing of the name thing and thus didn't go to college.

God, are you stupid or what?

No, my Mom works, as does my girlfriend.  There's never been any spooning going on between the three of us.  Plus, I would never spoon with my Mom, your Mom yes, but not my own mother.  I don't do the whole incest thing like you enjoy.

Jake! haha


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2009)

The J and J show.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 6, 2009)

Lets see...Hatfields v McCoys, Bears v Packers, ...Naw, they have them beat!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 6, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> The J and J show.



It's gay porn, apparently.

Anyway, I forgot what this thread was about.  Oh yeah....Yankees suck.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Boras is shady period, shame that he has TEx as a client. Welll this is good for Tex.



Yea, but I'm saying Teixeira had made up his mind a week before he invited the Red Sox brass to his home.

That's not only shady, that's hypocritical, its manipulative.. I've never seen anything like that it really.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 6, 2009)

So apparently schools like framingham state, fitchburg state, salem state..etc arent good enough schools because you dont pay $80,000 a year for the name of the school and not the quality of the school...Its all what you put into the school. In a school like framingham, or fitchburg, or salem (whatever) you get a more quality education because their is more student/teacher interaction, than it would be if you went to bu, or bc because their are more students than faculty....students getting less attention because you are in a huge room, with tons of students, and one professor.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 6, 2009)

No the thread was about me stating my opinion and choad boy disagreed with me, and apparently i'm wrong, because he didnt like my opinion.....I have a brother like that. If you disagree with him, then you're mental....sounds little rain man here.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> So apparently schools like framingham state, fitchburg state, salem state..etc arent good enough schools because you dont pay $80,000 a year for the name of the school and not the quality of the school...Its all what you put into the school. In a school like framingham, or fitchburg, or salem (whatever) you get a more quality education because their is more student/teacher interaction, than it would be if you went to bu, or bc because their are more students than faculty....students getting less attention because you are in a huge room, with tons of students, and one professor.



You can't honestly think an education at Framingham State is superior to an education at Boston College.

This is Exhibit A as to why you're a retard.  Your logic is just downright wrong.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> No the thread was about me stating my opinion and choad boy disagreed with me, and apparently i'm wrong, because he didnt like my opinion.....I have a brother like that. If you disagree with him, then you're mental....sounds little rain man here.



Basically, this ass clown thinks he knows what he's talking about and he really just doesn't have a clue.

It's not apparent, you are wrong and you've done nothing but make yourself look stupid this entire thread.

How can you honestly look back at the argument and say that you "won" it?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Yea, but I'm saying Teixeira had made up his mind a week before he invited the Red Sox brass to his home.
> 
> That's not only shady, that's hypocritical, its manipulative.. I've never seen anything like that it really.



It's been going on since.....this isn't the first nor last time with any team.

look at the Contreras deal.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 7, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> You can't honestly think an education at Framingham State is superior to an education at Boston College.
> 
> This is Exhibit A as to why you're a retard.  Your logic is just downright wrong.



No i have you on this one and you are completely WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Exhibit A: I took a genetics grad course at fitchburg state college. The professor who taught it, taught the same course at boston university during the semester. Same professor, same course.The only difference was the price. Instead of paying Boston university's lab fee, semester credits, and so on, i would end up pay $2000 for one course at BU.Fitchburg, same class, same professor, im getting the same out out charges 200-300 per credit. So Instead of paying 2000 or so on a class, you pay $800-1200 on a 4 credit class. I think even you might do the same thing (but i dont know)

So this proves that you are a stupid fuck head, and i enjoyed every minute of it, proving you wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love how you think you know it all little choad, look who is the ass clown now


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> No i have you on this one and you are completely WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Exhibit A: I took a genetics grad course at fitchburg state college. The professor who taught it, taught the same course at boston university during the semester. Same professor, same course.The only difference was the price. Instead of paying Boston university's lab fee, semester credits, and so on, i would end up pay $2000 for one course at BU.Fitchburg, same class, same professor, im getting the same out out charges 200-300 per credit. So Instead of paying 2000 or so on a class, you pay $800-1200 on a 4 credit class. I think even you might do the same thing (but i dont know)
> 
> So this proves that you are a stupid fuck head, and i enjoyed every minute of it, proving you wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love how you think you know it all little choad, look who is the ass clown now



You're still dead wrong.

One general genetics course being similar means nothing, fuck stick.

I'd take a degree from one of the best academic schools in the country in Boston College over Shithead State any day of the week and anybody with a brain would too.

At least you answered my question from before.  Your Shithead State.. err Fitchburg State degree is nothing to my future IU degree.

I am smarter than you, I will end up making more money than you, I will have a better job than you as early as a year from now, I will have more long term success than you, I am in better shape than you, I'm better looking than you... Once again:

Me > You


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> It's been going on since.....this isn't the first nor last time with any team.
> 
> look at the Contreras deal.



I know it goes on, I just don't really understand how or why it's allowed.

I'd imagine in any other business, if a companyor client pulled your leg like Boras does almost every single negotiation, not only would that company or client be considered "shady," but they would face legal troubles.. no?


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 7, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> You're still dead wrong.
> 
> One general genetics course being similar means nothing, fuck stick.
> 
> ...



See this is where you look like a completely dumb stupid mother fucker, and you couldnt be more fuckin wrong. Its a matter of "Is mommy and daddy" going to pay for my college or "Am I" going to pay for my college...I chose not to burden my parents with paying for my college. 
I dont understand how you could possibly think that if someone goes to a better school they are smarter, and will end up making more money? You are a dipshit!!! So do you think my employer looks at the school i went to for this course, or the fact that i took the course and got a good grade in the course?
It also depends on what major you are in....meaning if you goto school to be in field A (whatever that is) compared to a doctor....obviously a doctor would make more more, not saying im a doctor but you couldnt honestly say just because someone goes to a "better" college they will get a better job and make more money, because you are so fucking dead wrong.
For one you have to graduate!! The next thing, is you have to get a job.. I dont know if you have seen the economy lately but its hard to get a job, even if you went to "a better college" and in the field you went into.
Listen here choad, i am already one up one you, i already have 10 years at my job, and have job security, and most likely wont be laid off from it. Unlike someone like you coming in, they would lay off in a nanosecond. And two, you weigh 150lbs, and you're 5-7...you're a little choad. How could you possibly say you are better than me at anything....your a troll!!!

OK that ends todays schooling lesson, I fucking love proving you so dead wrong, you are looking pretty pathetic these rounds, soon it will be a TKO!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> See this is where you look like a completely dumb stupid mother fucker, and you couldnt be more fuckin wrong. Its a matter of "Is mommy and daddy" going to pay for my college or "Am I" going to pay for my college...I chose not to burden my parents with paying for my college.
> I dont understand how you could possibly think that if someone goes to a better school they are smarter, and will end up making more money? You are a dipshit!!! So do you think my employer looks at the school i went to for this course, or the fact that i took the course and got a good grade in the course?
> It also depends on what major you are in....meaning if you goto school to be in field A (whatever that is) compared to a doctor....obviously a doctor would make more more, not saying im a doctor but you couldnt honestly say just because someone goes to a "better" college they will get a better job and make more money, because you are so fucking dead wrong.
> For one you have to graduate!! The next thing, is you have to get a job.. I dont know if you have seen the economy lately but its hard to get a job, even if you went to "a better college" and in the field you went into.
> ...



I don't think going to a better school means that that person is smarter, however employers do believe that.  It's simple, a nationally recognized school like Indiana University is going to look better on my resume than Shithead State looked on yours.

With that said, I've got all these ideas burning through my skull that I'm pretty confident that regardless of how horrible the economy is, eventually I'll be able to achieve what I want to achieve.

I'm really not wider than I am tall.  Again, you've called me skinny for a string of posts and then as soon as I called you a "fat ass," you changed your tune.  

I'm beginning to think that picture that Min0 photoshopped of you wasn't photoshopped at all.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 7, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I don't think going to a better school means that that person is smarter, however employers do believe that.  It's simple, a nationally recognized school like Indiana University is going to look better on my resume than Shithead State looked on yours.
> 
> With that said, I've got all these ideas burning through my skull that I'm pretty confident that regardless of how horrible the economy is, eventually I'll be able to achieve what I want to achieve.
> 
> ...



Ok rain man, so you're telling me if i take a class (the same class) at a university and at a state school, that because i took it at the university, ill be smarter? What do the walls inside the university make me smarter? 
Another thing is if your resume has a better school than someone else, im sorry little troll, they dont look at what school they went to, they look at 2 things:
1. The grades
2. The experience
So im sorry, you could goto harvard for all i care, if you have crappy grades and you dont have experience, that resume with harvard on it means SHIT!!!

Another schooling session is complete, the more the choad troll is wrong....one more and it will be a TKO. Come back later for more schooling.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 7, 2009)

You mean this picture of you he put up? Yeah, im sure this looks just like you rain man


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 7, 2009)

Boy you have great computer skills

Learn that at the state school?


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 7, 2009)

Irons77 said:


> Boy you have great computer skills
> 
> Learn that at the state school?



Nope, at IU


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 7, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> Nope, at IU



cool  

What the beef with Soxmuscle?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> *I don't think going to a better school means that that person is smarter*, however employers do believe that. It's simple, a nationally recognized school like Indiana University is going to look better on my resume than Shithead State looked on yours.





soxfan34 said:


> *Ok rain man, so you're telling me if i take a class (the same class) at a university and at a state school, that because i took it at the university, ill be smarter? *What do the walls inside the university make me smarter?



Reading comprehension isn't your forte?


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 7, 2009)

Irons77 said:


> cool
> 
> What the beef with Soxmuscle?



He has a hair across his ass!!! He also has PMS!!!


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 7, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Reading comprehension isn't your forte?



Internet forums are like IM, i hope i'm not graded on spelling and sentence structure teacher!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> Internet forums are like IM, i hope i'm not graded on spelling and sentence structure teacher!!



It has nothing to do with spelling or your sentence structure.  Only your entire argument.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> Ok rain man, so you're telling me if i take a class (the same class) at a university and at a state school, that because i took it at the university, ill be smarter? What do the walls inside the university make me smarter?
> Another thing is if your resume has a better school than someone else, im sorry little troll, they dont look at what school they went to, they look at 2 things:
> * 1. The grades*
> 2. The experience
> ...



That is absolutely false.

My boss isn't going to give two shits about the "A-" I received in my Sports Finance class this semester.  Overall GPA matters to some employers, but the majority look at the degree/s you received and make their conclusion whether youre fit for the job based on 1. your degree and 2. yes, your past experience in the field.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

Irons77 said:


> cool
> 
> What the beef with Soxmuscle?



He's really just not a bright person and doesn't have the intelligence to argue in a mature manner.

It's his way or the highway.  You're either are on his side or your a _insert stupid insult here_.


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 7, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> He's really just not a bright person and doesn't have the intelligence to argue in a mature manner.
> 
> It's his way or the highway.  You're either are on his side or your a _insert stupid insult here_.



I think he is jealous of your username


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

He would come up with the most generic of names.  

I wonder what was going through his head when he created his username:

1. I'm a Sox fan
2. David Ortiz is number 34



I'll be soxfan34!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> You are so WRONG again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did say as long as A-rod is on the team, they wont win anything....you are correct little troll. In my opinion they wont. I said "Yankees fans think this" meaning they're always booing him because he cant win anything in the clutch (Like a playoff series) Which they have not since he has been there. And "talk about it on WEEI and ESPN all the time" i was referring to JD drew when i was sying that generally people say that JD Drew hot-dogs it.....people on espn say that and so on. *And I love it how you say you dont rely on the tv to get your information, i wonder how you got this information "Jeb Bush should win this here election because he be gooder than Barack Obama!!!" was it CNN or fox news?*
> 
> 
> I just schooled you again for the third straight time, your a fucking tard



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 7, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> That is absolutely false.
> 
> My boss isn't going to give two shits about the "A-" I received in my Sports Finance class this semester.  Overall GPA matters to some employers, but the majority look at the degree/s you received and make their conclusion whether youre fit for the job based on 1. your degree and 2. yes, your past experience in the field.



Your boss is going to give a shit if you went to harvard and got an "F" in a class, and then someone at your work takes the same class at a state school and gets an "A".....So if your overall GPA at harvard is a 1.5 and you get all D's, they're going to hire you over someone at a state school that gets all A's....Exhibit A you are wrong


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 7, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> He's really just not a bright person and doesn't have the intelligence to argue in a mature manner.
> 
> It's his way or the highway.  You're either are on his side or your a _insert stupid insult here_.



You disagree with mr.choad and he'll call you and idiot, even if its your opinion.........he has PMS


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 7, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha



You are so fucking wrong again, it pains me to prove you wrong so many times. If you want proof, go back and see it for yourself.......


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 7, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> He would come up with the most generic of names.
> 
> I wonder what was going through his head when he created his username:
> 
> ...



I wonder how you came across your nickname
1. I like the sox....dont know which ones....the ones with red on them or the ones with the black on them
2.I have bigger muscles than a baby
 Boy this is confusing


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> Your boss is going to give a shit if you went to harvard and got an "F" in a class, and then someone at your work takes the same class at a state school and gets an "A".....So if your overall GPA at harvard is a 1.5 and you get all D's, they're going to hire you over someone at a state school that gets all A's....Exhibit A you are wrong



Grades in individual classes don't matter.

It's your total body of work aka your cumulative GPA that matters.

A Harvard graduate with the lowest possible GPA you can have but still graduate is going to be much better off than the person who got a 4.0 at a community college or some terrible four year school.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> You disagree with mr.choad and he'll call you and idiot, even if its your opinion.........he has PMS



False again.

You say something stupid once, I let it go.
You say something stupid twice, I let it go.
You spew out more bullshit than can be counted on my hands and toes and I'm going to call you out on it.

It's that simple.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> You are so fucking wrong again, it pains me to prove you wrong so many times. If you want proof, go back and see it for yourself.......



Do you even know why I'm laughing?


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 7, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> Your boss is going to give a shit if you went to harvard and got an "F" in a class, and then someone at your work takes the same class at a state school and gets an "A".....So if your overall GPA at harvard is a 1.5 and you get all D's, they're going to hire you over someone at a state school that gets all A's....Exhibit A you are wrong



How many jobs have you had? I have never had someone ask for my GPA in an interview.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> I wonder how you came across your nickname
> 1. I like the sox....dont know which ones....the ones with red on them or the ones with the black on them
> 2.I have bigger muscles than a baby
> Boy this is confusing



You're completely unoriginal and unfunny.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 7, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Do you even know why I'm laughing?



Is it because your a troll and i proved you wrong over and over and over again.....get your facts straight son! You look like an idiot!


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 7, 2009)

Irons77 said:


> How many jobs have you had? I have never had someone ask for my GPA in an interview.



They dont ask you your GPA, they look at your experience. But what i was trying to prove is that as long as you know what your doing and what kind of experience you have, going to school X or school Y doesnt make you smarter, or give you a better job, make you richer.....It would make a difference if you didnt goto school, it will (or may) give you better pay.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

Peter Gammons take:
  ESPN baseball guru Peter Gammons, while promoting his upcoming "Hot Stove, Cool Music" event, spoke at length this afternoon on sports radio station WEEI about the future of Jason Varitek, Mark Teixeira's icy past relationship with Alex Rodriguez, and numerous other topics. Here are some of his more notable comments:


*On why Teixeira chose the Yankees over the Red Sox when the conventional wisdom was that he would sign with Boston:*
*Gammons:* As we saw over the time line, once [Yankees general manager Brian] Cashman went to his house -- first Terry Francona and Theo {Epstein] went there -- five or six days later Cashman went, and that was decided that the Red Sox were the stalking horse and the Red Sox would go to a number and then the Yankees will sign him. And the Yankees did a very good job of saying, 'We're not in it, we're not in it' . . . all along, that's where he was going. Not because his father was a [high school] teammate of Bucky Dent, but he made it very clear watching it yesterday [and wading] through the baloney . . . Teixeira is Scott Boras's ultimate client, and he's very well-programmed . . . The Red Sox didn't know it, and in the end there was nothing they could do about it. He wanted to go to the Yankees, his wife doesn't like Boston -- apparently she doesn't like the stores on Newbury Street or something -- and in the end that's the way it goes.


*On whether -- or when -- John Henry realized Teixeira was ticketed for New York:*
*Gammons:* They didn't know it. They were waiting on the day that he signed . . . they thought that they were going to get him. They tried to close the deal on Monday night [Dec. 21], and Scott [Boras] said, 'Well, the Teixeiras are flying, and they haven't quite done this, and they haven't quite done that," and he kept putting it off an all along it was to just finish the language with the Yankees. That's the way it goes. The Yankees cut their $180 million and they got an extraordinary player. It's going to be interesting. As you probably remember, there was a lot of testiness between Alex Rodriguez and Mark Teixeira when they played in Texas together . . . and I don't think Alex really cares about communicating with other players, we know [that] from Derek Jeter. Also, we haven't really seen Teixeira in a situation where the expectations are really that high, and he's going to have to deal with them in New York. It will be very interesting to see how it goes with the Yankees.


*On whether there was a number that would have convinced Teixeira to come to the Sox:*
*Gammons:* Maybe $220 million . . . This is one of the worst winters I can ever remember. What happened this winter is that, as the internet has expanded to become the media power, the flow of information is quickly controlled by agents. A lot of general managers and those of us in the business kid about a couple of sites referred to as ScottBoras.com, and Scott will float things out there and throw it out there and people will report it, you know, 'The Brewers are jumping in on Derek Lowe.' They're not jumping in on Derek Lowe. I mean, please. 'The Red Sox are really hot for Derek Lowe at $16 [million] . . . ' No, they're not. But Scott floats this stuff out, and he's able to get people to report it.

*On whether there is a strain on the relationship between Boras and the Red Sox:*
*Gammons:* Well, it's good that Scott didn't call back at 5 o'clock that afternoon [when Teixeira chose the Yankees] and try to sign up another player . . . I think in time, things will heal. In was unnecessary for Scott to try to lay some of the blame on Larry Lucchino, as if, you know, Teixeira didn't like him. Well if he didn't like him, tough. There are some hard feelings, but they'll do business again. We'll see what happens. I don't think he has anything else on the market that they'll go after right now.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey wait i thought you didnt....nevermind you proved yourself wrong again


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> Is it because your a troll and i proved you wrong over and over and over again.....get your facts straight son! You look like an idiot!



No, it's because my grammar, sentence structure and overall retardness was a spoof on you... and yet that goes way over your head and you try and use it as a reason to back up your argument.

Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> They dont ask you your GPA, they look at your experience. But what i was trying to prove is that as long as you know what your doing and what kind of experience you have, *going to school X or school Y doesnt make you smarter, or give you a better job, make you richer.....It would make a difference if you didnt goto school, it will (or may) give you better pay.*



This is not true.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> Hey wait i thought you didnt....nevermind you proved yourself wrong again



You thought I didn't what?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I know it goes on, I just don't really understand how or why it's allowed.
> 
> I'd imagine in any other business, if a companyor client pulled your leg like Boras does almost every single negotiation, not only would that company or client be considered "shady," but they would face legal troubles.. no?



The Yankees did no wrong.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm beginning to think that picture that Min0 photoshopped of you wasn't photoshopped at all.









The bastard!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> The Yankees did no wrong.



I'm not saying the Yankees did anything wrong.

Boras and Teixeira --whose goal throughout his entire career has been to make the most money possible-- on the other hand did do something wrong.

Scratch that - I shouldn't say the Yankees did no wrong.  That team is going to be in trouble, whether it be next year, the year after, or the year after that.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 7, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> No, it's because my grammar, sentence structure and overall retardness was a spoof on you... and yet that goes way over your head and you try and use it as a reason to back up your argument.
> 
> Hahahahahahahaha



So you laugh at yourself and im supposed to get that 

No, its because you are total ass hat!!!! Who is the chick in your relationship, you or your girlfriend the doorknob? You would argue with yourself if you had to and then disagree with yourself and call yourself an idiot....they call this Dissociative Identity Disorder....you should see the movie "sybil"..seek help little troll.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> So you laugh at yourself and im supposed to get that
> 
> No, its because you are total ass hat!!!! Who is the chick in your relationship, you or your girlfriend the doorknob? You would argue with yourself if you had to and then disagree with yourself and call yourself an idiot....they call this Dissociative Identity Disorder....you should see the movie "sybil"..seek help little troll.



You are one pathetic loser.

Any more sports opinions, shit stick?


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 7, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> You are one pathetic loser.
> 
> Any more sports opinions, shit stick?



 You are just a sore little baby, i proved you wrong again, and again, and again and cant think of anything else for me to prove you wrong


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> You mean this picture of you he put up? Yeah, im sure this looks just like you rain man



Your doing it wrong, you have to find a face of a person he hates.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 7, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> The bastard!



You did a good job on this one too min0 lee


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> You did a good job on this one too min0 lee



Sorry, but that's not mine Jake. 

I did shop yours but not his.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> You are just a sore little baby, i proved you wrong again, and again, and again and cant think of anything else for me to prove you wrong



You haven't proved me wrong once.

The only thing you've proven is that you're an extremely uneducated person who lacks any sort of a personality.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Sorry, but that's not mine Jake.
> 
> I did shop yours but not his.



It was blatantly obvious that you didn't do either of his pictures.

For one, they're not funny.  For two, they were done on paint and not photoshop.  For three, the person who did do them must have had problems coloring between the lines as a young child because they're terribly done.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Your doing it wrong, *you have to find a face of a person he hates.*


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2009)

Mark Teixeira's wife Leigh nudged hubby toward Yankees
BY ANTHONY MCCARRON	
DAILY NEWS SPORTS WRITER

Wednesday, January 7th 2009, 10:00 AM

Every Friday night, Mark Teixeira and his wife, Leigh, have "date night" - dinner at their country club near their home in Texas. Two weeks before Christmas, it was more than just a chance to spend time together - it was the night Leigh Teixeira nudged her husband toward the Bronx.

Throughout his free agency, Teixeira solicited his wife's opinion and she kept saying, "I just want you to be happy," Teixeira recalled. On date night, Teixeira asked, "Everything's equal, where do you want to go? She finally said, 'I want you to be a Yankee.'"

*While all the contract details were settled two days before Christmas, Teixeira was officially made a Yankee Tuesday in a gala press conference at the old Yankee Stadium. *His eight-year, $180million contract is part of a spree that has seen the Yankees spend $423.5 million on Teixeira and pitchers CC Sabathia and A.J. Burnett.

The brawny first baseman pulled on a No. 25 pinstriped jersey in front of a roomful of reporters and Yankee executives. He posed for dozens of pictures as flashbulbs popped like fireworks. Teixeira talked about how he relished the challenge of being a Yankee, how he knows he'll face intense scrutiny because of his paycheck and how much he's looking forward to being the first first baseman at the new ballpark.

"No one's going to expect more out of me than me," the 28-year-old Teixiera said. "I believe I have yet to tap my potential. I'm trying to get better. I haven't accomplished anything yet - I don't have a World Series ring on my finger."

It was a day of celebration for the Yankees, who added another star, and for Teixeira, who brought much of his family along for the occasion. In addition to Leigh, who was his college sweetheart at Georgia Tech, his parents, John and Margy Teixeira, were there, as were Teixeira's sister, Elizabeth, and her husband, Nick Durastanti, who lives in Hoboken.

While the two sides were enjoying the day, they also gave a glimpse into the courting process. *While the Teixeiras had made up their mind two weeks earlier, Yankee GM Brian Cashman was unsure he would land Teixeira just two hours before the sides reached a deal.*

*"All indications were he was going to be a Red Sox," Cashman said.*

The Yankees had made an initial, six-year offer after Cashman had a meeting with Teixeira at a Washington D.C. hotel early in the free-agent period, but they pulled it. At 11 a.m. on Dec. 23, Cashman offered $160 million over eight years. An hour later, Teixeira's agent, Scott Boras, called Cashman and "engaged me over details. I felt the momentum. I remember calling Hal (Steinbrenner) and saying, 'We're the lead dog.'"

Ultimately, the Yankees had to push their offer to $180 million, or $22.5 million per year, something Hal Steinbrenner approved.* Boras said that Teixeira did not take the best financial offer (in terms of years and dollars)."
*
Although the Yankees have given 10-year contracts to both Alex Rodriguez and Derek Jeter - two players Cashman polled about Teixeira - the GM described an eight-year deal as "one you try to stay away from."

But, he added, "We felt Teixeira was a rare, exceptional opportunity we could close out.In our research, there was no panic in him. I get the sense his makeup is extreme confidence in his abilities. He seems to have control of his inner world."

Teixeira's favorite player growing up was Don Mattingly, but in the end, it was his wife who helped the Yankees get their new first baseman. "Cash should give Leigh a hug," Teixeira joked.

"I thought it would be special for him to be a Yankee," Leigh Teixeira said.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 7, 2009)

It was a joke choad boy, i didnt do the other one...how is this one, this one is better suited for you dickhead


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

The Nationals offered $185 million.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

You're really not very good at Photoshop.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 7, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> You're really not very good at Photoshop.



Like im going to spend time on something i did of you


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

You've spent a lot of time painting yourself like the douchebag that you are in this thread.

Don't give me the "no time" excuse, you fucking moron.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 7, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> You've spent a lot of time painting yourself like the douchebag that you are in this thread.
> 
> Don't give me the "no time" excuse, you fucking moron.



Are you trying to paint yourself a picture of what I look like little troll? I already told you that I wont spoon with you!!! Ask the doorknob girlfriend you homo.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> The Nationals offered $185 million.



I'm surprised they were willing to pay him that much, at least they are investing in their team.

I wouldn't sign with them though.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> Are you trying to paint yourself a picture of what I look like little troll? I already told you that I wont spoon with you!!! Ask the doorknob girlfriend you homo.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I'm surprised they were willing to pay him that much, at least they are investing in their team.
> 
> I wouldn't sign with them though.



He would have put that team on the map, thats for sure.

I doubt he ever considered them though.  The Red Sox, Angels, Nationals and Orioles were all duped.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 7, 2009)

Alright, this is what i picture you to look like, sorry im not better at photoshop, lemme guess, you're better?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

That's not even my face?

No, I'm not a talented photoshopper and neither are you.  

The difference being that I'm not trying to portray myself as talented at photoshop and you are.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 7, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> That's not even my face?
> 
> No, I'm not a talented photoshopper and neither are you.
> 
> The difference being that I'm not trying to portray myself as talented at photoshop and you are.



Its not your face? Then i guess its your body then choad!!! Its the choad monkey dog!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 7, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> The Nationals offered $185 million.



I don't think I would have signed with the nationals if they offered me $200 million for the same years.  they suck, yes free agency is all about the money, but I have to believe that these athletes still have at least a little bit of their competitive desire left in them (well, except for Arod).

and in this case, when someone is gonna pay you a total of $180 million, what the hell difference does an extra $5 million make?  If you are smart with your money, I am sure you could make that back in a year if you played your cards right.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 8, 2009)

The sweet smell of victory and the agony of defeat...you suck!!!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2009)

Ball licker says what?


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 8, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Ball licker says what?



Get the dick outta ya mouth, i cant understand you!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2009)

Stop trying to project your personal fantasies on to others.

All you are concerned with is guys acting out gay actions.  Speaks a lot about you.


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 8, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Stop trying to project your personal fantasies on to others.
> 
> All you are concerned with is guys acting out gay actions.  Speaks a lot about you.



Agree


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 8, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Stop trying to project your personal fantasies on to others.
> 
> All you are concerned with is guys acting out gay actions.  Speaks a lot about you.



What ball licker, im not sure who the one that started talking about balls


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 8, 2009)

Irons77 said:


> Agree



Who does the fat little fucker look like in the middle Irons?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2009)

I love how you are a little whiny bitch. (go ahead and report me again like the bitch you are, I get a good laugh out of it)

I have seen 4 year olds not cry and complain as much as you.

All you have done on this site, is either try to sell or buy supps, or bitch and complain.


----------



## soxfan34 (Jan 8, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> I love how you are a little whiny bitch. (go ahead and report me again like the bitch you are, I get a good laugh out of it)
> 
> I have seen 4 year olds not cry and complain as much as you.
> 
> All you have done on this site, is either try to sell or buy supps, or bitch and complain.



Remember asshole: you told me to!!!! 

All you have done on this site, is either try to sell or buy supps: thats all that this forum is good for, nothing else. It has sucky moderators, and sucky threads.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2009)

soxfan34 said:


> Remember asshole: you told me to!!!!
> 
> All you have done on this site, is either try to sell or buy supps: thats all that this forum is good for, nothing else. It has sucky moderators, and sucky threads.



Well then thank me for your ticket out of here.


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 8, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Well then thank me for your ticket out of here.



Thank you sir


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Well then thank me for your ticket out of here.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 8, 2009)

Peace soxfan34


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 8, 2009)

Stewart20 said:


> I don't think I would have signed with the nationals if they offered me $200 million for the same years.  they suck, yes free agency is all about the money, but I have to believe that these athletes still have at least a little bit of their competitive desire left in them (well, except for Arod).
> 
> and in this case, when someone is gonna pay you a total of $180 million, what the hell difference does an extra $5 million make?  If you are smart with your money, I am sure you could make that back in a year if you played your cards right.



Teixeira was purely about the money.  

He's been described as the ultimate Scott Boras client for that very reason.

$5 million dollars is just not enough.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Peace soxfan34



He dragged it out.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 9, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Well then thank me for your ticket out of here.



Good move Jedi master! Shit became redundant and boring!


----------

